# sto impazzendo



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

partiamo da principio.

sabato pomeriggio prende lei la parola di sua inziativa, chiedendomi che intenzioni ho.

Ovvero, voleva sapere che cosa avrei pensato di fare per risolvere la nostra situazione.

io non ho risposto.
Allorchè è partita lei a testa bassa, fredda e cinica e ha elegantemente esposto quanto segue ( per somme righe ):

A) dopo che è nata la seconda figlia, subito dopo il parto, lei non la voleva. Si sforzava di mostrarsi felice a tutti ma voleva lasciare la bambina in ospedale.
B) per due anni ha vissuto il rifiuto dei figli. Non trovava più stimoli per andare avanti
C) io non c'ero mai
d) io preferivo andare a lavorare che stare con lei
E) io davo sempre la precedenza ai soci ed ai clienti lasciando sola lei
F) io la cercavo solo per il sesso.

non ho risposto, mi sono chiuso in me.

Come si può attraversare due anni di depressione post partum e non dirlo a nessuno?
Come si fà a crederle?

stò impazzendo.....


----------



## Old velistasolitario (16 Febbraio 2009)

....mai accorto di nulla....?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> partiamo da principio.
> 
> sabato pomeriggio prende lei la parola di sua inziativa, chiedendomi che intenzioni ho.
> 
> ...


Spiegherebbe molti dei suoi atteggiamenti non credi?


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

irri secondo me è finita.
tua moglie non vuole più costruire niente con te.
avrai le tue colpe di sicuro, ma lei non è stata sincera e si è tenuta dentro tutti i suoi problemi


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> irri secondo me è finita.
> tua moglie non vuole più costruire niente con te.
> avrai le tue colpe di sicuro, ma lei non è stata sincera e si è tenuta dentro tutti i suoi problemi


dice di averci provato.
Sostiene di averci provato a spiegarmi come si sentiva.
E secondo lei ero io a non recepire, ero io nel mio mondo egoista ad andare per la mia strada da solo.


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> dice di averci provato.
> Sostiene di averci provato a spiegarmi come si sentiva.
> E secondo lei ero io a non recepire, ero io nel mio mondo egoista ad andare per la mia strada da solo.


può anche essere stato così ma una non si tiene questi macigni per anni....
se ti amava davvero doveva sforzarsi di renderti partecipe.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> può anche essere stato così ma una non si tiene questi macigni per anni....
> se ti amava davvero doveva sforzarsi di renderti partecipe.


E' questo che mi stà facendo impazzire.....


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> partiamo da principio.
> 
> sabato pomeriggio prende lei la parola di sua inziativa, chiedendomi che intenzioni ho.
> 
> ...


Irry non mi ricordo se ne avevamo già parlato, terapia di coppia mai fatta?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> partiamo da principio.
> 
> sabato pomeriggio prende lei la parola di sua inziativa, chiedendomi che intenzioni ho.
> 
> ...


 
Irry, innanzitutto solidarietà per il momento difficile.

Ma come fai a dire che sia "Fredda e Cinica"? Ti sta esponendo una sofferenza profonda.

In che senso..."crederle"? Quale che sia il motivo è e resta una sofferenza profonda.

Se ci tieni alla tua famiglia, è il momento di fare l'extra passo in più, e renderti disponibile a "Guarire" con lei (ad es. facendo un percorso terapeutico...per lei, e come coppia....) altro che restare chiuso e silente!

Pensa ai tuoi figli!! E anche a lei...un giorno le hai promesso di starle accanto in "Salute e Malattia", ricordi?!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> E' questo che mi stà facendo impazzire.....


è dura ma credo abbia ragione brugola.
Devi fartene una ragione e ricominciare a vivere.
Hai tutti i diritti di ricominciare.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> può anche essere stato così ma una non si tiene questi macigni per anni....
> se ti amava davvero doveva sforzarsi di renderti partecipe.


 
scusa Bru', ma se una è MALATA non può sforzarsi...perché è malata!!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa Bru', ma se una è MALATA non può sforzarsi...perché è malata!!


ma se non accetta di essere malata come la aiuti?


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa Bru', ma se una è MALATA non può sforzarsi...perché è malata!!


 
ma perchè malata ?
lui parla di rifiuto post parto non di malattia 
intendi malattia il suo negarsi a fare l'amore?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> partiamo da principio.
> 
> sabato pomeriggio prende lei la parola di sua inziativa, chiedendomi che intenzioni ho.
> 
> ...


perso per perso, buttale in faccia gli anni di inferno che i ha fatto vivere come uomo a metà....sta stronza.


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2009)

Ma tu sei ancora innamorato di questa donna? A prescindere dalla depressione vera o presunta), tu vuoi salvare il matrimonio perchè la ami? Che intenzioni hai realmente? e che sentimenti provi?
Credo sia fondamentale, che al di là delle sue ragioni, tu parli chiaramente delle tue.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma tu sei ancora innamorato di questa donna? A prescindere dalla depressione vera o presunta), tu vuoi salvare il matrimonio perchè la ami? Che intenzioni hai realmente? e che sentimenti provi?
> Credo sia fondamentale, che al di là delle sue ragioni, tu parli chiaramente delle tue.


io sono stanco di rincorrerla
la amo
vorrei salvare il mio matrimonio
sono profondamente deluso dal suo comportamento ( non puoi nascondere così tanto per così tanto tempo )

sono realmente conscio di aver sbagliato tutto.


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io sono stanco di rincorrerla
> la amo
> vorrei salvare il mio matrimonio
> sono profondamente deluso dal suo comportamento ( non puoi nascondere così tanto per così tanto tempo )
> ...


sicuro che lei ti abbia nascosto una verità che invece tu non hai voluto leggere nel suo comportamento? Chi è malato (ma questa depressione l'ha mai diagnosticata qualcuno?) in genere non dice: sono depresso.
Il vero depresso in genere non sa di esserlo in quel momento, o comunque non lo dice chiaramente...a meno che la malattia non sia stata in qualche modo diagnosticata.
Quel che mi riesce difficile credere è che lei, da depressa, abbia potuto fingersi felice. Un depresso non finge, casomai si nasconde, si ritrae.
Ci vorrebbe un parere medico comunque.

Adesso, come si dichiara? Depressa' E che intende fare? Chiedele cosa vuole


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> sicuro che lei ti abbia nascosto una verità che invece tu non hai voluto leggere nel suo comportamento? Chi è malato (ma questa depressione l'ha mai diagnosticata qualcuno?) in genere non dice: sono depresso.
> Il vero depresso in genere non sa di esserlo in quel momento, o comunque non lo dice chiaramente...a meno che la malattia non sia stata in qualche modo diagnosticata.
> Quel che mi riesce difficile credere è che lei, da depressa, abbia potuto fingersi felice. Un depresso non finge, casomai si nasconde, si ritrae.
> Ci vorrebbe un parere medico comunque.
> ...


la sua presunta depressione non l'ha diagnosticata nessuno.
Ho solo riportato pari pari quello che ha detto lei e su questa base vorrei decidere come comportarmi.

La cosa più preoccupante è che la vicenda mi ha investito con una apatia totale, una incredibile mancanza di voglia, sopratutto sessuale


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> sicuro che lei ti abbia nascosto una verità che invece tu non hai voluto leggere nel suo comportamento? Chi è malato (ma questa depressione l'ha mai diagnosticata qualcuno?) in genere non dice: sono depresso.
> Il vero depresso in genere non sa di esserlo in quel momento, o comunque non lo dice chiaramente...a meno che la malattia non sia stata in qualche modo diagnosticata.
> Quel che mi riesce difficile credere è che lei, da depressa, abbia potuto fingersi felice. Un depresso non finge, casomai si nasconde, si ritrae.
> Ci vorrebbe un parere medico comunque.
> ...


e poi, sai quante volte in tre anni ad ogni rifiuto le chiedevo: " cosa c'è? parliamone. c'è qualcosa che non và? " e lei invece di dirmi quello che mi dice oggi, o rispondeva con uno sterile "niente" o mi accusava di volere solo sesso.

Ed oggi mi dice che era depressa?  ma cosa devo pensare?


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e poi, sai quante volte in tre anni ad ogni rifiuto le chiedevo: " cosa c'è? parliamone. c'è qualcosa che non và? " e lei invece di dirmi quello che mi dice oggi, o rispondeva con uno sterile "niente" o mi accusava di volere solo sesso.
> 
> Ed oggi mi dice che era depressa? ma cosa devo pensare?


Io le direi ok, vai in terapia e poi vediamo...


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2009)

forse mi sfuggono troppe cose ma questa donna ha  bisogno di essere curata e affiancata con urgenza. stronza perché?
ma con i figli come si comporta ora?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> partiamo da principio.
> 
> sabato pomeriggio prende lei la parola di sua inziativa, chiedendomi che intenzioni ho.
> 
> ...


la penso come brugola... è triste ma secondo me è finita.
ora ti accusa di ogni cosa ma, se non ricordo male, tu avevi detto di aver più volte provato a parlarle, di capire quali fossero i suoi problemi, ma lei era impenetrabile. Già a suo tempo ti suggerimmo un consulente  matrimoniale, e a suo tempo rispondesti che lei non ci sarebbe mai andata.
Insomma, non dico certo che tu sia privo di responsabilità, nè mi pare il caso di cercare le sue. Resta il fatto che non puoi  fare miracoli. Tu ci hai provato, ed è andata male. 
Voltate pagina serenamente - finchè siete in tempo - prima di arrivare a una situazione irrespirabile nella quale andranno di mezzo anche i figli.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perso per perso, buttale in faccia gli anni di inferno che i ha fatto vivere come uomo a metà....sta stronza.


dissento, collega. totalmente. stronza no.


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2009)

Sarebbe opportuno che si curasse. Non può diagnosticarsi malattie da sola....deve afidarsi ad un medico. Ha dei figli, oltre che un marito. Mi pare prioritario, rispetto a qualsiasi altra decisione.


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Sarebbe opportuno che si curasse. Non può diagnosticarsi malattie da sola....deve afidarsi ad un medico. Ha dei figli, oltre che un marito. Mi pare prioritario, rispetto a qualsiasi altra decisione.


 certo


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se non accetta di essere malata come la aiuti?


 
anche questo è vero, e che fa, l'abbandona? (con tutto quello che ne consegue, anche per i figli...)

La malattia "mentale" (se così si può dire...) è come il cancro. Anzi...temo peggio.

Non è "colpa" di chi si ammala.


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> anche questo è vero, e che fa, l'abbandona? (con tutto quello che ne consegue, anche per i figli...)
> 
> La malattia "mentale" (se così si può dire...) è come il cancro. Anzi...temo peggio.
> 
> Non è "colpa" di chi si ammala.


quello certo, ma non si cura da sola, nè guarisce.
se è depressa deve tassativamente farsi dare un aiuto, se non da lui da un buon psicologo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> anche questo è vero, e che fa, l'abbandona? (con tutto quello che ne consegue, anche per i figli...)
> 
> La malattia "mentale" (se così si può dire...) è come il cancro. Anzi...temo peggio.
> 
> *Non è "colpa" di chi si ammala*.


sicuramente no. ma non deve neanche diventare una pena da espiare per chi ti è vicino. è veramente una situazione di merda: lei non si vuol far curare, quindi lui che deve fare? rimanergli accanto per fargli da infermiere per tutta la vita, privandosi della possibilità di rifarsi una vita, nonostante questa donna gli abbia chiaramente e più volte detto che non lo vuole più accanto?


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sicuramente no. ma non deve neanche diventare una pena da espiare per chi ti è vicino. è veramente una situazione di merda: lei non si vuol far curare, quindi lui che deve fare? rimanergli accanto per fargli da infermiere per tutta la vita, privandosi della possibilità di rifarsi una vita, nonostante questa donna gli abbia chiaramente e più volte detto che non lo vuole più accanto?


 
Aspettate!!! Finchè un medico non la emette una diagnosi, parliamo dell'aria fritta.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

ad onor del vero, quando mi ha detto di questa sua presunta depressione, le ho detto che forse era il caso di fare due chiacchere con qualcuno che ci potesse aiutare quantomeno a capirne l'origine.

Per tutta risposta mi ha detto "io non ho bisogno di nessuno, e poi parlare delle nostre cose ad uno sconosciuto è mancanza di rispetto nei tuoi confronti"

chissà perchè ho immediatamente pensato a questo forum e mi sono detto: chissà come reagirebbe se sapesse che scrivo quì le "nostre" cose....


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2009)

Mi sembra che prima di buttare via un matrimonio un passo deciso verso la messa in cura della moglie Irry lo debba fare....!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dissento, collega. totalmente. stronza no.


io oggi sono incazzata e poco obiettiva quindi mi scuso se ho urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno. Ma questa donna dov'era quando il marito voleva vicino una moglie che fosse anche amante e lei si limitava al petting trisettimanale perchè non ne voleva sapere di contraccettivi e il contatto col lattice le dava fastidio?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2009)

Irry...il vostro prima di essere un problema di coppia, mi pare un problema personale (suo di lei senz'altro, forse anche tuo), grave, e che necessita di intervento qualificato.

Anche il drogato non vuole andare in rehab, chi lo ama deve forzarlo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che prima di buttare via un matrimonio un passo deciso verso la messa in cura della moglie Irry lo debba fare....!


ma sono anni che fa passi e lei gli sbatte la porta in faccia.
ora sono contraria ad etichettare lei come stronza, ma molto più contraria a dipingere lui come menefreghista che davanti alla prima necessità scappa via.


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io oggi sono incazzata e poco obiettiva quindi mi scuso se ho urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno. Ma questa donna dov'era quando il marito voleva vicino una moglie che fosse anche amante e lei si limitava al petting trisettimanale perchè non ne voleva sapere di contraccettivi e il contatto col lattice le dava fastidio?


Se era depressa non poteva avere desiderio sessuale. Ma appunto, ne sappiamo poco.
Una cosa è certa: nonnbisognava lasciare trascorrere tre anni.
Ma i figli? Chi si occupava dei figli?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io oggi sono incazzata e poco obiettiva quindi mi scuso se ho urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno. Ma questa donna dov'era quando il marito voleva vicino una moglie che fosse anche amante e lei si limitava al petting trisettimanale perchè non ne voleva sapere di contraccettivi e il contatto col lattice le dava fastidio?


questa donna era lì, ed era una donna che aveva - ed ha - un qualche tipo di problema. metterla in croce non è affatto carino.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sono anni che fa passi e lei gli sbatte la porta in faccia.
> ora sono contraria ad etichettare lei come stronza, ma molto più contraria a dipingere lui come menefreghista che davanti alla prima necessità scappa via.


però è vera una cosa: quando avevo la ditta vivevo per lavorare.
Ero effettivamente poco presente, ma cosa altro avrei dovuto fare?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Febbraio 2009)

Iris;512978[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Se[/B] era depressa non poteva avere desiderio sessuale. Ma appunto, ne sappiamo poco.


appunto....SE


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Irry...il vostro prima di essere un problema di coppia, mi pare un problema personale (suo di lei senz'altro, forse anche tuo), grave, e che necessita di intervento qualificato.
> 
> Anche il drogato non vuole andare in rehab, chi lo ama deve forzarlo.


abbiamo ben presente come diventa il drogato che viene forzato a disintossicarsi?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perso per perso, buttale in faccia gli anni di inferno che i ha fatto vivere come uomo a metà....*sta stronza*.













LEI INVECE SECONDO TE SE L'E' PASSATA DADDIO? 

	
	
		
		
	


	











MK ha detto:


> Io le direi ok, vai in terapia e poi vediamo...


 
Sinceramente rimango allibito da simili uscite...come se avesse detto che ha una verruca sotto il piede di cui non si era accorta e che per questo non correva! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La depressione post partum non sempre è manifesta ed ecclatante, spesso e strisciante e proprio per questo difficlmente diagnosticabile.
Anzi direi che è un bene che oggi lei abbia riconosciuto che qualcosa di serio in se stessa non andava, che abbia quindi spostato il problema da irry e dalle sue richieste di sesso, a sè...che ti abbia manifestato come lei ha "sentito" o meglio "non sentito" di averti avuto vicino in questo periodo...

Questa sua ammissione, questa consapevolezza, può esser la vera svolta nel rapporto, ciò che forse le mancava per iniziare una seria terapia per uscirne lei...e forse anche tu. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non mollare proprio ora!


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> però è vera una cosa: quando avevo la ditta vivevo per lavorare.
> Ero effettivamente poco presente, ma cosa altro avrei dovuto fare?


 
irri se tu la ami adesso devi trascurare un pò il lavoro e occuparti di  lei.
sempre che tu lo voglia.
devi convincerla ad andare da uno psicologo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questa donna era lì, ed era una donna che aveva - ed ha - un qualche tipo di problema. metterla in croce non è affatto carino.


è vero....ma dei problemi in coppia e di coppia se ne parla con chi la forma l'altra parte della coppia, senza nascondersi dietro un "niente", alle richieste di lui su cosa fosse che non andava.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> appunto....SE


vabbè emma ma che hai oggi?
tu parli come se questa depressione non esistesse. noi di fatto sappiamo che ce l'ha, questa è la versione che è stata data.
il suo comportamento a me sembra piuttosto sintomatico di una persona che ha un problema. che sia depressione, apatia o sarcazzo che altro, è abbastanza relativo.
che senso ha mandarla al patibolo?


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ad onor del vero, quando mi ha detto di questa sua presunta depressione, le ho detto che forse era il caso di fare due chiacchere con qualcuno che ci potesse aiutare quantomeno a capirne l'origine.
> 
> *Per tutta risposta mi ha detto "io non ho bisogno di nessuno, e poi parlare delle nostre cose ad uno sconosciuto è mancanza di rispetto nei tuoi confronti"*
> 
> chissà perchè ho immediatamente pensato a questo forum e mi sono detto: chissà come reagirebbe se sapesse che scrivo quì le "nostre" cose....


Immaginavo, tipica reazione di chi è malato veramente...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè emma ma che hai oggi?
> tu parli come se questa depressione non esistesse. noi di fatto sappiamo che ce l'ha, questa è la versione che è stata data.
> il suo comportamento a me sembra piuttosto sintomatico di una persona che ha un problema. che sia depressione, apatia o sarcazzo che altro, è abbastanza relativo.
> che senso ha mandarla al patibolo?


e se invece fosse un modo intelligente per rigirarmi le responsabilità?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> irri se tu la ami adesso *devi trascurare un pò il lavoro* e occuparti di lei.
> sempre che tu lo voglia.
> devi convincerla ad andare da uno psicologo.


non per fare l'avvocato del diavolo...ma già ha scritto che col lavoro ha seri problemi....ma quanti ne deve risolvere da solo se lei non vuole farsi aiutare o non chiede aiuto? io non dico di lasciarla nella merda, ma a lui chi l'aiuta?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è vero....ma dei problemi in coppia e di coppia se ne parla con chi la forma l'altra parte della coppia, senza nascondersi dietro un "niente", alle richieste di lui su cosa fosse che non andava.


 
chi ha problemi personali spesso non riesce ad aprirsi neanche con chi ama. il depresso fa spesso così. 
fosse tutto così semplice probabilmente non ci sarebbero tanti suicidi.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Irry...il vostro prima di essere un problema di coppia, mi pare *un problema pers**onale (suo di lei senz'altro, forse anche tuo), grave, e che necessita di intervento qualificato.
> *
> Anche il drogato non vuole andare in rehab, chi lo ama deve forzarlo.


E su questo non ci piove ... il fai da te, fa piu' danno che altro e questo e' o dovrebbe essere chiaro oramai per entrambi.


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2009)

i figli ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e se invece fosse un modo intelligente per rigirarmi le responsabilità?


attenzione irry. ti ho già detto cosa ne penso: non penso che tu abbia tante responsabilità quante lei ti accolla. ma andare a cercare le colpe, mi sembra inutile, sia che si parli di colpe tue che di tua moglie.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè emma ma che hai oggi?
> tu parli come se questa depressione non esistesse. noi di fatto sappiamo che ce l'ha, questa è la versione che è stata data.
> il suo comportamento a me sembra piuttosto sintomatico di una persona che ha un problema. che sia depressione, apatia o sarcazzo che altro, è abbastanza relativo.
> che senso ha mandarla al patibolo?


ho letto male: non avevo capito che fosse stata diagnosticata da un medico....ritiro tutto
Angelo io non voglio mandarla al patibolo, anzi....ma mi preoccupa lui e molto, anche


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non per fare l'avvocato del diavolo...ma già ha scritto che col lavoro ha seri problemi....ma quanti ne deve risolvere da solo se lei non vuole farsi aiutare o non chiede aiuto? io non dico di lasciarla nella merda, ma a lui chi l'aiuta?


può andare insieme a lei dallo psicologo.
insomma emma, se la persona che ami sta male non è che puoi mollarla e chiusa lì.
chiaro che anche lei deve fare la sua parte, ma se è davvero depressa è difficile essere positivi.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E su questo non ci piove ... il fai da te, fa piu' danno che altro e questo e' o dovrebbe essere chiaro oramai per entrambi.


invece è chiaro solo per me.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho letto male: non avevo capito che fosse stata diagnosticata da un medico....ritiro tutto
> Angelo io non voglio mandarla al patibolo, anzi....ma mi preoccupa lui e molto, anche


no, non è stata diagnosticata da nessuno.

E' solo la sua versione dei fatti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> però è vera una cosa: quando avevo la ditta vivevo per lavorare.
> Ero effettivamente poco presente, ma cosa altro avrei dovuto fare?


cosa intendi per poco presente?
stavi a casa una volta al mese e senza rivolgerle la parola?
se ti chiedeva aiuto non glielo davi?


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2009)

Al posto di Irry, io vorrei vederci chiaro...veramente lo avrebbe dovuto fare tre anni fa. Se sospetto che la madre dei miei figli soffre di un qualche disturbo, non mi accontento di spiegazioni ridicole, non ripiego sul petting perchè non posso fare l'amore (ma mi chiedo perchè non posso fare l'amore con mia moglie), insomma..io mi sarei preoccupato tre anni or sono.
Una depressione non passa inosservata..il malessere si vede...nessuno si accorgeva che una madre rifiutava una figlia?Qualcosa non torna..o si spiega solo con un forte atteggiamento di superficialità.
Mia madre è stata depressa per anni, e TUTTI se ne erano accorti.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> LEI INVECE SECONDO TE SE L'E' PASSATA DADDIO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfetto intervento, ti quoto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> può andare insieme a lei dallo psicologo.
> insomma emma, *se la persona che ami sta male non è che puoi mollarla e chiusa lì.*
> chiaro che anche lei deve fare la sua parte, ma se è davvero depressa è difficile essere positivi.


non dirlo a me che son due mesi e passa che aspetto che lui si decida a farmi entrare dall'analista quando ci va per la terapia: io queste cose le capisco benissimo...
io ho solo paura che la depressione venga a lui per il senso di impotenza e afflizione che leggo in questa situazione.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cosa intendi per poco presente?
> stavi a casa una volta al mese e senza rivolgerle la parola?
> se ti chiedeva aiuto non glielo davi?


uscvo di casa alle 6 e tornavo alle 21:00

sabato incluso, domenica tentavo di recuperare dormendo il più possibile.

Se mi chiedeva per esempio di passare in posta a pagare la bolletta rispondevo no, non avevo tempo.

e così per tante altre cose. Vedevo solo il lavoro e le responsabilità da esso derivate, la famiglia DOVEVA andare avanti tramite lei, io non me ne potevo occupare.

questo è stato il mio errore, probabilmente. E credo che le colpe siano tutte effettivamente mie.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho letto male: non avevo capito che fosse stata diagnosticata da un medico....ritiro tutto
> Angelo io non voglio mandarla al patibolo, anzi....ma mi preoccupa lui e molto, anche


ho capito, anche a me preoccupa lui, ma è normale, conosciamo lui!
se ci fosse lei sul forum preoccupebbe lei.

e comunque nessun medico ha diagnosticato niente. ma che abbia qualcosa che non va (e siamo a 100) mi pare ovvio.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Al posto di Irry, io vorrei vederci chiaro...veramente lo avrebbe dovuto fare tre anni fa. Se sospetto che la madre dei miei figli soffre di un qualche disturbo, non mi accontento di spiegazioni ridicole, non ripiego sul petting perchè non posso fare l'amore (ma mi chiedo perchè non posso fare l'amore con mia moglie), insomma..io mi sarei preoccupato tre anni or sono.
> Una depressione non passa inosservata..il malessere si vede...nessuno si accorgeva che una madre rifiutava una figlia?Qualcosa non torna..o si spiega solo con un forte atteggiamento di superficialità.
> Mia madre è stata depressa per anni, e TUTTI se ne erano accorti.


quoto riquoto e straquoto


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> uscvo di casa alle 6 e tornavo alle 21:00
> 
> sabato incluso, domenica tentavo di recuperare dormendo il più possibile.
> 
> ...


togli il probabilmente.
bhè ora è inutile attribuirsi colpe..tu o me.
ora dovete risolverla, per i vostri figli


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Al posto di Irry, io vorrei vederci chiaro...veramente lo avrebbe dovuto fare tre anni fa. Se sospetto che la madre dei miei figli soffre di un qualche disturbo, non mi accontento di spiegazioni ridicole, non ripiego sul petting perchè non posso fare l'amore (ma mi chiedo perchè non posso fare l'amore con mia moglie), insomma..io mi sarei preoccupato tre anni or sono.
> Una depressione non passa inosservata..il malessere si vede...nessuno si accorgeva che una madre rifiutava una figlia?Qualcosa non torna..o si spiega solo con un forte atteggiamento di superficialità.
> Mia madre è stata depressa per anni, e TUTTI se ne erano accorti.


e invece ti dico che nei confronti delle due figlie è sempre stata una mamma impeccabile.
impossibile accorgersi di nulla, forse solo troppo apprensiva, ma quale mamma non lo è?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> togli il probabilmente.
> bhè ora è inutile attribuirsi colpe..tu o me.
> ora dovete risolverla, per i vostri figli


ecco spiegato il perchè mi sento così giù.


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e invece ti dico che nei confronti delle due figlie è sempre stata una mamma impeccabile.
> impossibile accorgersi di nulla, forse solo troppo apprensiva, ma quale mamma non lo è?


E come lo sai se non c'eri mai, e quando c'eri dormivi? Lo hai detto tu, non io.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho capito, anche a me preoccupa lui, ma è normale, conosciamo lui!
> se ci fosse lei sul forum preoccupebbe lei.
> 
> e comunque nessun medico ha diagnosticato niente.* ma che abbia qualcosa che non va* (e siamo a 100) mi pare ovvio.


questo senza dubbio....ma potrebbe essere anche un brillante tentativo di rigirare la frittata e addossare a lui ogni colpa, cosa che sappiamo benissimo non essere possibile: è sempre una questione di percentuali


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E come lo sai se non c'eri mai, e quando c'eri dormivi? Lo hai detto tu, non io.


quel poco che vedevo era così. Cosa facesse quando io non c'ero non lo so.


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ecco spiegato il perchè mi sento così giù.


dovete pensare ai vostri figli.
tu in questo momento irri putroppo non hai diritto di sentirti giù.
tu hai le tue colpe, lei le sue.
adesso è ora di agire davvero


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> questo senza dubbio....ma potrebbe essere anche un brillante tentativo di rigirare la frittata e addossare a lui ogni colpa, cosa che sappiamo benissimo non essere possibile: è sempre una questione di percentuali


questo è il mio dubbio.
troppi tre anni per arrivare a dirmi una cosa tanto importante. Sopratutto dopo che ho insistito mesi e mesi, forse su un unico argomento, ma aveva tutte le occasioni per dirmelo.

perchè solo oggi?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dovete pensare ai vostri figli.
> tu in questo momento irri putroppo non hai diritto di sentirti giù.
> tu hai le tue colpe, lei le sue.
> adesso è ora di agire davvero


agire come?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Al posto di Irry, io vorrei vederci chiaro...veramente lo avrebbe dovuto fare tre anni fa. Se sospetto che la madre dei miei figli soffre di un qualche disturbo, non mi accontento di spiegazioni ridicole, non ripiego sul petting perchè non posso fare l'amore (ma mi chiedo perchè non posso fare l'amore con mia moglie), insomma..io mi sarei preoccupato tre anni or sono.
> *Una depressione non passa inosservata..il malessere si vede...nessuno si accorgeva che una madre rifiutava una figlia?Qualcosa non torna..o si spiega solo con un forte atteggiamento di superficialità.*
> *Mia madre è stata depressa per anni, e TUTTI se ne erano accorti*.


mia nonna ha sofferto di depressione per anni, eppure nessuno l'avrebbe mai detto, era sempre allegra. noi lo sapevamo perché lo sapevamo, non perché ce ne siamo accorti.
un mio amico anche lui lo è stato a lungo. non se n'è accorto nessuno neanche a casa, fino a quando non si è ucciso.
è gravissimo accusare chi sta accando un depresso di "non aver visto la depressione", di non aver captato i segnali. veramente grave perché significa addossare colpe che probabilmente non si hanno.


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> quel poco che vedevo era così. Cosa facesse quando io non c'ero non lo so.


E allora devi fare adesso ciò che non hai fatto allora. Ricostruire un rapporto di quotidianità con tua moglie. Starle vicino. Con pazienza.
Forse non era malata ,Lo spero, era solo stanca. E mi pare pure giusto che lo fosse. Era sola e arrabbiata. Depressa o non depressa, se la ami, devi capire ora, ciò che non hai compreso all'epoca.


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> questo è il mio dubbio.
> troppi tre anni per arrivare a dirmi una cosa tanto importante. Sopratutto dopo che ho insistito mesi e mesi, forse su un unico argomento, ma aveva tutte le occasioni per dirmelo.
> 
> perchè solo oggi?


chiedilo a lei ma con la voglia di ascoltarla davvero.
qui noi parliamo un po'tutti a vanvera


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mia nonna ha sofferto di depressione per anni, eppure nessuno l'avrebbe mai detto, era sempre allegra. noi lo sapevamo perché lo sapevamo, non perché ce ne siamo accorti.
> un mio amico anche lui lo è stato a lungo. non se n'è accorto nessuno neanche a casa, fino a quando non si è ucciso.
> è gravissimo accusare chi sta accando un depresso di "non aver visto la depressione", di non aver captato i segnali. veramente grave perché significa addossare colpe che probabilmente non si hanno.


Aspetta, un marito della depressione, o del malessere, chiamalo come vuoi, se ne accorge. Non lo diagnostica, ma lo sente, lo avverte. A meno che non sia distratto.


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2009)

Comunque, cio che vorrei dire, è che in questo momento, non è il caso di addossarsi colpe, ma cercare di ritrovarsi e tentare una cura, se esiste una malattia. Cercare di volersi bene, al di là, delle diagnosi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Aspetta, un marito della depressione, o del malessere, chiamalo come vuoi, se ne accorge. Non lo diagnostica, ma lo sente, lo avverte. A meno che non sia distratto.


ribadisco che non è detto. se il depresso non esterna si capisce un belino.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

io concordo con Minerva.
Non siamo in grado di darti consigli irri.
Devi parlarne con uno esperto e chiedere a lui come comportarti e come coinvolgere tua moglie in una terapia.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2009)

Un interessante articolo....

http://www.fondazionegraziottin.org/ew/ew_articolo/Mencacci-Anniverno.pdf

L'ospedale Macedonia Melloni di Milano ha un centro specializzato per
la cura della depressione post partum.

*Ospedale Macedonia Melloni 
Via M.Melloni, 52
tel. 02 6363.1*


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> questo è il mio dubbio.
> troppi tre anni per arrivare a dirmi una cosa tanto importante. Sopratutto dopo che ho insistito mesi e mesi, forse su un unico argomento, ma aveva tutte le occasioni per dirmelo.
> 
> perchè solo oggi?


perchè magari c'è riuscita solo oggi , perchè lo ha realizzato col tempo ma è riuscita ad esprimersi solo oggi .


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ribadisco che non è detto. se il depresso non esterna si capisce un belino.


il suo modo di esternare era quello di rifiutarmi a letto.

Ed io come un pollo ci sono cascato temendo che il problema fosse solo della sfera sessuale: ed ho insistito du quello.

Però mi chiedo: io sarò stato anche assente e ottuso ( credendo semplicemente che ci fosse una sorta di frigidità ), ma dirmelo era difficile?

Lei che sostiene di non voler raccontare mai niente a nessuno al di fuori delle mura domestiche, che cosa caxxo aspettava a dirmi come si sentiva?

Questo mi fà imbestialire, perchè secondo me si è comportata così pretendendo che io ci arrivassi, e come? allontanandomi dal lavoro e avvicinandomi a lei.
Il tutto da solo.  Però quando portavo a casa lo stipendio ( che per qualche anno era decisamente con la S maiuscola ) allora andava bene?

Io ero assente, me per lavorare! per portare a casa la pagnotta! e magari anche qualcosa in più della pagnaotta, magari due pagnotte!

E lei che fà? per 3 anni non me la dà ed oggi salta fuori con stà storia della depressione post partum?

Ma cosa devo pensare? A questa srtegua, quante cose mi può aver nascosto con cotanta bravura?


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mia nonna ha sofferto di depressione per anni, eppure nessuno l'avrebbe mai detto, era sempre allegra. noi lo sapevamo perché lo sapevamo, non perché ce ne siamo accorti.
> un mio amico anche lui lo è stato a lungo. non se n'è accorto nessuno neanche a casa, fino a quando non si è ucciso.
> è gravissimo accusare chi sta accando un depresso di "non aver visto la depressione", di non aver captato i segnali. veramente grave perché significa addossare colpe che probabilmente non si hanno.


ti quoto .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io concordo con Minerva.
> Non siamo in grado di darti consigli irri.
> Devi parlarne con uno esperto e chiedere a lui come comportarti e *come coinvolgere tua moglie in una terapia*.


mi sento molto impedita da questo punto di vista (o forse non ho la giusta fiducia negli specialisti), ma non vedo maniera o speranza alcuna, di convincere una persona ad affrontare una terapia, se non lo vuole veramente.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Un interessante articolo....
> 
> http://www.fondazionegraziottin.org/ew/ew_articolo/Mencacci-Anniverno.pdf
> 
> ...


interessante, grazie!


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

E in ogni caso , Irri , la ami ancora , avete una famiglia insieme : non hai nulla da perdere -anzi - nello starle vicina e cercare di capire insieme cosa vi abbia portati a questo punto .


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> E in ogni caso , Irri , la ami ancora , avete una famiglia insieme : non hai nulla da perdere -anzi - nello starle vicina e cercare di capire insieme cosa vi abbia portati a questo punto .


si certo.

Ma ho anche un caratteraccio e mi sento ferito da lei, tradito in un certo qual senso.

e questo mi blocca perchè dopo 3 anni a sbattere la testa contro un muro di gomma le forze mancano.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io concordo con Minerva.
> Non siamo in grado di darti consigli irri.
> Devi parlarne con uno esperto e chiedere a lui come comportarti e come coinvolgere tua moglie in una terapia.


difficilmente un esperto ti consiglia cose , evita caldamente di sbilanciarsi perchè comunque sente solo una campana . 
E in ogni caso dovrebbe essere lei a comprendere da sè che ha bisogno di aiuto .


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> difficilmente un esperto ti consiglia cose , evita caldamente di sbilanciarsi perchè comunque sente solo una campana .
> E in ogni caso dovrebbe essere lei a comprendere da sè che ha bisogno di aiuto .


credimi, non lo farà mai.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> difficilmente un esperto ti consiglia cose , evita caldamente di sbilanciarsi perchè comunque sente solo una campana .
> E in ogni caso *dovrebbe essere lei a comprendere da sè che ha bisogno di aiuto *.


Certo. In qualche modo però lo ha esternato.


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si certo.
> 
> Ma ho anche un caratteraccio e mi sento ferito da lei, tradito in un certo qual senso.
> 
> e questo mi blocca perchè dopo 3 anni a sbattere la testa contro un muro di gomma le forze mancano.


irri se vuoi aiutarla smettila di pensare a te e al tuo caratteraccio.
o ti dedichi a lei o non l'aiuterai in nessun modo continuando a dirti si però io ho un brutto carattere e lei mi ha ferito.
se sta male queste cose passano in ultimo posto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> il suo modo di esternare era quello di rifiutarmi a letto.
> 
> Ed io come un pollo ci sono cascato temendo che il problema fosse solo della sfera sessuale: ed ho insistito du quello.
> 
> ...


irry tu ora sei - comprensibilmente - arrabbiato, però prova a guardarla con occhi distaccati. se non te l'ha detto è perché, evidentemente, sì, era così difficile dirlo.
non vederla come una cosa personale. spesso chi ha problemi di depressione non vuole riconoscerlo neanche con se stesso, immaginiamoci con gli altri; anche se tra quest "altri" è il marito (o la moglie), può essere difficile; è una cosa privatissima, farne parola diventa davvero difficile (infatti diffido parecchio da chi sbandiera la propria depressione, anche se poi magari è vera).

che il fatto di rifiutarti a letto fosse un segnale te l'abbiamo suggerito da subito, quello era chiaro. ma ripeto, viste dal di fuori le cose sono spesso più chiare (e spesso invece si dicono una marea di cagate, dal di fuori). non mi farei comunque una colpa, se fossi in te. tu chiedevi, e lei rispondeva "niente" o ti accusava di pensare solo a fare sesso...


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si certo.
> 
> Ma ho anche un caratteraccio e mi sento ferito da lei, tradito in un certo qual senso.
> 
> e questo mi blocca perchè dopo 3 anni a sbattere la testa contro un muro di gomma le forze mancano.


da quel che ti ha detto ha passato 3 anni da schifo anche lei . Già il fatto che lei ti rifiutasse sessualmente era un segnale forte . Probabilmente non ha la capacità di canalizzare i malesseri e portarli allo scoperto e questa non è una colpa , nè tua nè sua ovviamente .
Sei stanco , è comprensibile . Ma dopo tre anni forse hai la possibilità di rimettere ordine nella tua vita .


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> credimi, non lo farà mai.


non è detto .
Lei , quando avete parlato , era incazzata ?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> irri se vuoi aiutarla smettila di pensare a te e al tuo caratteraccio.
> o ti dedichi a lei o non l'aiuterai in nessun modo continuando a dirti si però io ho un brutto carattere e lei mi ha ferito.
> se sta male queste cose passano in ultimo posto


hai ragione, dovrei cancellare.

volevo solo dire che alle difficoltà di lei si aggiunge anche il mio freno caratteriale, forse più gestibile, ma pur sempre presente.

Insomma, se mi sento incavolato non riesco a farmela passare schioccando le dita, ho bisogno anche io di tempo.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non è detto .
> Lei , quando avete parlato , era incazzata ?


 
fredda. Cinica.

come se stesse leggendo un articolo sul giornale. Distaccata.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> irri se vuoi aiutarla *smettila di pensare a te* e al tuo caratteraccio.
> o ti dedichi a lei o non l'aiuterai in nessun modo continuando a dirti si però io ho un brutto carattere e lei mi ha ferito.
> se sta male queste cose passano in ultimo posto


 














vabbè allora che si faccia carico lui di tutto, dimenticandosi di sè, e via andare.
ma che discorsi sono?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> irry tu ora sei - comprensibilmente - arrabbiato, però prova a guardarla con occhi distaccati. se non te l'ha detto è perché, evidentemente, sì, era così difficile dirlo.
> non vederla come una cosa personale. spesso chi ha problemi di depressione non vuole riconoscerlo neanche con se stesso, immaginiamoci con gli altri; anche se tra quest "altri" è il marito (o la moglie), può essere difficile; è una cosa privatissima, farne parola diventa davvero difficile (infatti diffido parecchio da chi sbandiera la propria depressione, anche se poi magari è vera).
> 
> che il fatto di rifiutarti a letto fosse un segnale te l'abbiamo suggerito da subito, quello era chiaro. ma ripeto, viste dal di fuori le cose sono spesso più chiare (e spesso invece si dicono una marea di cagate, dal di fuori). non mi farei comunque una colpa, se fossi in te. tu chiedevi, e lei rispondeva "niente" o ti accusava di pensare solo a fare sesso...


va bene, capisco.

però ha avuto 3 anni per trovare il modo di farmelo capire....ed invece si è trincerata dietro una falsa felicità negandosi in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè allora che si faccia carico lui di tutto, dimenticandosi di sè, e via andare.
> ma che discorsi sono?


se una persona che ami sta male non puoi pensare solo al tuo caratteraccio e a dire mi hai ferito.
devi rimandare il tuo momento di lamentarti e occuparti tu di lei visto che tu stai meglio.
capisci racchietta?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se una persona che ami sta male non puoi pensare solo al tuo caratteraccio e a dire mi hai ferito.
> devi rimandare il tuo momento di lamentarti e occuparti tu di lei visto che tu stai meglio.
> capisci racchietta?


gioia d'oro, sono tre anni che mastico amaro e che tengo le palle sotto ai tacchi.

sarei un tantino stufo.....


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> fredda. Cinica.
> 
> come se stesse leggendo un articolo sul giornale. Distaccata.


secondo me sta cercando un modo per farti reagire e per cercare di riaggiustare le cose .Per come la conosci , è una persona chiusa ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> va bene, capisco.
> 
> però ha avuto 3 anni per trovare il modo di farmelo capire....ed invece si è trincerata dietro una falsa felicità negandosi in tutto e per tutto.


 
forse cercava di convincere per prima se stessa.

perdonami per quello che sto per dire ma forse, lei non ti ama più da allora e questa finta felicità, messa su anche per apparire come la moglie/donna perfetta, non ha fatto che peggiorare la situazione.


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> gioia d'oro, sono tre anni che mastico amaro e che tengo le palle sotto ai tacchi.
> 
> sarei un tantino stufo.....


si ma la situazione hai contribuito anche tu col tuo pensare solo al lavoro a renderla così.
non so irri, se ritieni che non ne valga la pena fai la tua scelta, se no impara a mettere da parte i tuoi bisogni e dalle una mano


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2009)

Fai come credi. Io proverei a salvare il matrimonio. 
Poi, chiaro...la vita è vostra.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se una persona che ami sta male non puoi pensare solo al tuo caratteraccio e a dire mi hai ferito.
> devi rimandare il tuo momento di lamentarti e occuparti tu di lei visto che tu stai meglio.
> capisci racchietta?


dici che dopo tre anni sta rimandando a sufficienza?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> secondo me sta cercando un modo per farti reagire e per cercare di riaggiustare le cose .Per come la conosci , è una persona chiusa ?


molto chiusa.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> forse cercava di convincere per prima se stessa.
> 
> perdonami per quello che sto per dire ma forse, lei non ti ama più da allora e questa finta felicità, messa su anche per apparire come la moglie/donna perfetta, non ha fatto che peggiorare la situazione.


amor ma noi che cazzo ne sappiamo??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




deve convincerla a farsi aiutare e basta


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dici che dopo tre anni sta rimandando a sufficienza?


perchè lui in questi 3 anni è stato un marito esemplare e perfetto??


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma la situazione hai contribuito anche tu col tuo pensare solo al lavoro a renderla così.
> non so irri, se ritieni che non ne valga la pena fai la tua scelta, se no impara a mettere da parte i tuoi bisogni e dalle una mano


non ho detto questo!

volevo solo dire che a tutte le difficoltà sue di rapportarsi con me, si aggiunge anche il mio stato attuale di incaxxato-stufo-triste-apatico.

e non è facile far finta che io non lo sia.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> molto chiusa.


e appunto . Questo ti dà l'idea di quanto lei sia incapace di esprimere le proprie emozioni e quindi sia stata incapace di chiederti aiuto in maniera costruttiva in questi 3 anni .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma la situazione hai contribuito anche tu col tuo pensare solo al lavoro a renderla così.
> non so irri, se ritieni che non ne valga la pena fai la tua scelta, se no impara a mettere da parte i tuoi bisogni e dalle una mano


ma non ha detto che era all'inizio che si occupava per lo più del lavoro?
che poi voglio dire... diamo un giusto peso a ogni cosa e a cesare quel che è di cesare, ma anche per lui sarà mica stata una passeggiata di salute passare giornate intere fuori da casa per lavoro, non avere tempo neanche per andare in bagno, ecc ecc. no?


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> amor ma noi che cazzo ne sappiamo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Io infatti a questa storia della felicità che sprizzava da tutti i pori credo poco. Comunque lo sta dicendo adesso che sta male. quindi chiede aiuto. Una risposta occorrerà pur dargliela, amche se ha chiesto aiuto in ritardo (secondo quel che ha capito Irry)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> amor ma noi che cazzo ne sappiamo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che domanda è?
noi non sappiamo un cazzo di niente. per quanto ne sappiamo irry potrebbe essere una donna milionaria che non sa come passare le sue giornate e viene a scrivere su un forum di cornuti per prendere in giro.
se deve convincerla a farsi aiutare e basta, avanti, qualcuno dica come cazzo deve convincerla (e la forza non è contemplata) ad andare dallo psicologo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè lui in questi 3 anni è stato un marito esemplare e perfetto??


quindi è colpa sua?
quindi siccome non è stato perfetto (trovami il marito perfetto ti prego), deve ora mettere da parte se stesso per preoccuparsi solo di lei? lei è stata una moglie perfetta in questi tre anni?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

vi supplico, non litigate a causa mia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> vi supplico, non litigate a causa mia.


e chi litiga?


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

*Aiutarsi*

nel bene e nel male, nella buona e nella cattiva sorte...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Io *infatti a questa storia della felicità che sprizzava da tutti i pori credo poco*. Comunque lo sta dicendo adesso che sta male. quindi chiede aiuto. Una risposta occorrerà pur dargliela, amche se ha chiesto aiuto in ritardo (secondo quel che ha capito Irry)


ma allora che ci parliamo a fare con la gente, se non tanto non crediamo a quello che raccontano?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che domanda è?
> noi non sappiamo un cazzo di niente. per quanto ne sappiamo irry potrebbe essere una donna milionaria che non sa come passare le sue giornate e viene a scrivere su un forum di cornuti per prendere in giro.
> se deve convincerla a farsi aiutare e basta, avanti, qualcuno dica come cazzo deve convincerla (e la forza non è contemplata) ad andare dallo psicologo.


E la tua che cazzo di risposta è?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sto solo  dicendo che consigli noi non ne possiamo dare primo perché sentiamo solo la campana di irri e poi perché rischiamo di consigliare involontariamente cazzate non essendo degli psicoterapeuti.
Non sto dicendo che non credo a irri ma che non saprei come aiutarlo.
Lui per esempio potrebbe farle un ricatto morale del tipo che se ne va se lei non accetta u aiuto ma anche questa può essere una cazzata...
Esco perché mi sa che finisce in rissa


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e chi litiga?


non lo sò, ho solo percepito dei toni che si stavano scaldando e non vorrei mai che qualcuno si arrabbiasse a causa mia.

Sono fragile, troppo sensibile, colpibile.

Non mi riconosco, mi sembra di essere regredito ad uno stato adolescenziale.


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi è colpa sua?
> quindi siccome non è stato perfetto (trovami il marito perfetto ti prego), deve ora mettere da parte se stesso per preoccuparsi solo di lei? lei è stata una moglie perfetta in questi tre anni?


angleo qui non si parla di colpe sue o dell'altra.
se lui si rende conto che sua moglie sta male e la ama ancora c'è poco da fare oltrechè mettere da parte i suoi (di lui) malumori e cercare di dedicarsi a lei.


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non lo sò, ho solo percepito dei toni che si stavano scaldando e non vorrei mai che qualcuno si arrabbiasse a causa mia.
> 
> Sono fragile, troppo sensibile, colpibile.
> 
> Non mi riconosco, mi sembra di essere regredito ad uno stato adolescenziale.


Sarò sincera: mi sembri un pò paraculo. Con rispetto naturalmente.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Sarò sincera: mi sembri un pò paraculo. Con rispetto naturalmente.


forse sono solo sincero.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> angleo qui non si parla di colpe sue o dell'altra.
> se lui si rende conto che sua moglie sta male e la ama ancora c'è poco da fare oltrechè mettere da parte i suoi (di lui) malumori e cercare di dedicarsi a lei.


ha detto chiaramente di essere stufo. 
ha detto chiaramente di essersi chiuso, evidentemente di questo ora ha bisogno.
può sforzarsi a fare ciò che non si sente, col risultato che poi gli esplooderanno le palle.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Sarò sincera: mi sembri un pò paraculo. Con rispetto naturalmente.


Un po come la storiella del gallo e la gallina


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> forse sono solo sincero.


Pure io lo sono 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Seriamente ti consiglio di cercare di aiutare tua moglie, visto che finalmente ha parlato.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un po come la storiella del gallo e la gallina


tipo volpe ed uva?  gallo e gallina non la conosco....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> E la tua che cazzo di risposta è??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oggi hai deciso di farmi incazzare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma chi ha detto che hai detto che non credi a irri!!! tu mi chiedi cosa cazzo ne sappiamo noi, e ti rispondo - ribadisco - che noi non sappiamo un cazzo di niente.
tra l'altro non mi sembra che qua qualcuno stia consigliando niente. io almeno non lo sto facendo, men che meno sta cosa del ricatto morale... ma chi l'ha detta????
quindi non devi dire a me dei consigli che diventano cazzate. ognuno sta dicendo cosa ne pensa. e stop. dubito che qualcuno abbia in mente di fare una ricetta per il prozac o che irre se l'aspetti.


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ha detto chiaramente di essere stufo.
> ha detto chiaramente di essersi chiuso, evidentemente di questo ora ha bisogno.
> può sforzarsi a fare ciò che non
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> tipo volpe ed uva?  gallo e gallina non la conosco....


La gallina fa l'uovo ed al gallo brucia il culo


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> forse sono solo sincero.


sarebbe parecchio paraculo se cercasse e trovasse conforto del solito tipo.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarebbe parecchio paraculo se cercasse e trovasse conforto del solito tipo.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarebbe parecchio paraculo se cercasse e trovasse conforto del solito tipo.


tipo?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> La gallina fa l'uovo ed al gallo brucia il culo


chiaramente il gallo sarei io....


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oggi hai deciso di farmi incazzare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Occhio alla pressione!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








la storia del ricatto morale era un esempio di consiglio che potrebbe essere dettato dalla voglia di aiutare ma in raltà si fan danni


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e se invece fosse un modo intelligente per rigirarmi le responsabilità?


 

Capisco questa tua paura e, onestamente, è la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente. Sarebbe una mossa vile ma non così rara, non avere il coraggio di dire che non si ama più e darne la responsabilità all'altro. Però, Irry, la domanda fondamentale è: lei cosa vuole? vuole andare avanti? perchè se sì deve per forza farsi aiutare da qualcuno, ma se non vuole più saperne allora devi fartene una ragione ed andare avanti tu


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarebbe parecchio paraculo se cercasse e trovasse conforto del solito tipo.


 Non era quello che intendevo: volevo dire che Irry si trova in una situazione obiettivamente non facile, e gli viene più naturale fuggire, piuttosto che riannodare i rapporti con la moglie.
Non era un giudizio etico, io al suo posto forse non farei di meglio, ma sarebbe un peccato, se per stanchezza perdesse la famiglia che ha detto di amare.
Io credo che ami sua moglie, altrimenti non sarebbe rimasto a fianco a lei. Perciò deve, con un aiuto esterno magari, trovare il modo di aiutare Lei e se stesso.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Capisco questa tua paura e, onestamente, è la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente. Sarebbe una mossa vile ma non così rara, non avere il coraggio di dire che non si ama più e darne la responsabilità all'altro. Però, Irry, la domanda fondamentale è: lei cosa vuole? vuole andare avanti? perchè se sì deve per forza farsi aiutare da qualcuno, ma se non vuole più saperne allora devi fartene una ragione ed andare avanti tu


hai ragione.

Ma ti dico la verità: non le ho chiesto, come lei ha fatto con me, che intenzioni ha. Ho paura di una sua risposta negativa.


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *Non era quello che intendevo*: volevo dire che Irry si trova in una situazione obiettivamente non facile, e gli viene più naturale fuggire, piuttosto che riannodare i rapporti con la moglie.
> Non era un giudizio etico, io al suo posto forse non farei di meglio, ma sarebbe un peccato, se per stanchezza perdesse la famiglia che ha detto di amare.
> Io credo che ami sua moglie, altrimenti non sarebbe rimasto a fianco a lei. Perciò deve, con un aiuto esterno magari, trovare il modo di aiutare Lei e se stesso.


 io sì.
e sarebbe un  grosso peccato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ha detto chiaramente di essere stufo.
> ha detto chiaramente di essersi chiuso, evidentemente di questo ora ha bisogno.
> può sforzarsi a fare ciò che non





brugola ha detto:


> e allora che cazz o stiamo qui a parlare scusa?
> se ha già detto che è stufo punto.
> e non alzare la voce sai racchiona??


tanto per iniziare impara a quotare, e poi chi è che ha alzato la voce?


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> 
> Ma ti dico la verità: non le ho chiesto, come lei ha fatto con me, che intenzioni ha. Ho paura di una sua risposta negativa.


 
Lo immagino ma immagino anche che tu, razionalmente, ti renda conto che è l'unico modo per cpire cosa devi fare. Se lei vuole andare avanti allora DEVI lottare per voi due, portandola da un terapista, dedicando meno tempo al lavoro e più a lei, dandole tutte le attenzioni che lei in questi anni ti accusa di averle negato, insomma diventando il tipo di uomo che lei vorrebbe accanto. Ma se, invece, lei ha già deciso che non vuole che il vostro matrimonio continui allora non c'è davvero nulla che tu possa fare. Io penso che un matrimonio sia fatto sempre di due persone, che si fondi sull'amore di due persone l'una per l'altra...se da parte di una viene a mancare l'altra non potrà mai, da sola, fare qualcosa per portarlo avanti.
La chiarezza la devi soprattutto a te stesso perchè mi par di capire che tu stia soffrendo molto per questa situazione...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

io non ho ben chiaro cosa devo fare.

Non ho ben chiaro cosa io voglio realmente, cosa lei si aspetti da me, cosa sia meglio per entrambi.

E stò facendo la cosa che mi riesce meglio fare: fuggire. E comportarmi da vittima.

Lo sò, è sbagliato: ma chissà perchè, provo quasi un senso di soddisfazione nell'autofustigazione e nel piangermi addosso.

Ergo, se dobbiamo ragionare per percentuali, il 70% delle colpe di questa situazione del cavolo è mio.

Visto come sono bravo a fare la vittima? ( caxxo, è più forte di me! me ne sono accorto mentre scrivevo. )


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> molto chiusa.



irry, ho letto fino a questo punto.


ed è a questa affermazione che mi sono bloccata  per dirti:

Corri all'indirizzo che freddy ti ha suggerito.

Oppure vai dal tuo medico di base, gli parli della situazione e lui ti dirà a quali specialisti rivolgerti.

Insomma carissimo, incomincia a fare un passo alla volta ma orientati verso uno spcialista, lui ti suggerirà quali mosse successive fare.

Racconta tutto, tranquillamente, come hai fatto con noi...e stai tranquillo, vedrai ( per esperienza parlo ) che solo non ti sentirai piu' e saprai bene cio' che devi e non devi fare.

Avete ENTRAMBI bisogno di aiuto, da soli è evidente che nonandate da nessuna parte.

L'ami ancora, e questo significa che TUTTO è salvabile, tutto puo' andare avanti.

*Corri pero'...prendi appuntamento, vedrai che solo aver telefonato meglio ti sentirai*.

tienici al corrente se te la senti di scrivere...ad essere spavantati e impauriti lo siete in due.non dimenticarlo.


----------



## Old giulia (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> partiamo da principio.
> 
> sabato pomeriggio prende lei la parola di sua inziativa, chiedendomi che intenzioni ho.
> 
> ...


Pe rchè scusa stai impazzendo?
Ora finalmente SAI cosa stà succedendo a tua moglie, ti ha urlato in faccia tutto il suo rancore, la sua rabbia, l'essersi sentita abbandonata da te in questi anni... sola ad accudire casa e famiglia... e quindi? tu dici che stai impazzendo?
Tu che hai trascurato moglie e famiglia per il tuo lavoro? Il lavoro al primo posto? Perchè serve a portare a casa la pagnotta? anzi LE PAGNOTTE?
Ma smettila!!! Era comodo ed egoistico dedicare tutto il tuo tempo al lavoro (e a te stesso... perchè questo ti gratificava più di ogni altra cosa) ... fregandotene di tua moglie e dei tuoi figli.
Sei patetico... sei solo capace di lamentarti e scaricare responsabilità.
Fatti un'esame di coscienza... vuoi davvero salvare il tuo matrimonio? la tua famiglia? ami tua moglie?
Se sì... rimboccati le maniche e datti da fare (in fondo lei è più in dofficoltà di te).


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarebbe parecchio paraculo se cercasse e trovasse conforto del solito tipo.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io non ho ben chiaro cosa devo fare.
> 
> Non ho ben chiaro cosa io voglio realmente, cosa lei si aspetti da me, cosa sia meglio per entrambi.
> 
> ...


Irri così facendo metterai la parola fine .
Coraggio su , prova a trovare una soluzione costruttiva , non come ha fatto lei .
E mettersi a calcolare percentuali non serve .


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

Chi non scappa da una situazione che non riesce a gestire?..per paura...


non è mai accaduto a nessuno di noi di procastinare l'eventuale decisione perchè si ha paura?

in qualsiasi ambito  mi  chiedo .

C'è chi è piu' forte in alcune cose, chi lo è meno in altre....e ognuno di noi reagisce come puo'....come conosce...


lei molto chiusa...

lui molto impegnato...

di chi è la responsabilità?

Di entrambi . Punto.

e quante sfumature noi possiamo dire di conoscere di entrambi? nessuna!

Chi ha piu' forza in questo momento e capacità razionale....reagisca nel migliore dei modi.

Questo è vivere in Coppia.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Pe rchè scusa stai impazzendo?
> Ora finalmente SAI cosa stà succedendo a tua moglie, ti ha urlato in faccia tutto il suo rancore, la sua rabbia, l'essersi sentita abbandonata da te in questi anni... sola ad accudire casa e famiglia... e quindi? tu dici che stai impazzendo?
> Tu che hai trascurato moglie e famiglia per il tuo lavoro? Il lavoro al primo posto? Perchè serve a portare a casa la pagnotta? anzi LE PAGNOTTE?
> Ma smettila!!! Era comodo ed egoistico dedicare tutto il tuo tempo al lavoro (e a te stesso... perchè questo ti gratificava più di ogni altra cosa) ... fregandotene di tua moglie e dei tuoi figli.
> ...


un momento, calma.

Errori ne ho commessi senza ombra di dubbio ma è bene specificare alcune cose: quando ho aperto la ditta mia moglie lavorava con me quindi sapeva benissimo di cosa si stesse parlando.
Quando è rimasta incinta le ho detto IO di stare a casa anche perchè sono state due gravidanze decisamente difficili con molte complicazioni. Di fatto mi sono caricato la ditta sulle spalle.

Da lì è sorta la necessità di trasferirci in una casa più grande ( in 4 in 55 mq è dura starci ) e la cosa mi ha spinto, visto che il mercato me lo offriva, ad allargare l'azienda e a cercarmi persino due soci perchè da solo non ce la facevo.

Si, forse agli occhi tuoi sono patetico, lo accetto. Ma a me hanno insegnato che senza il lavoro non si và da nessuna parte, non stavo al bar con gli amici.

E questo lei lo sapeva bene.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Irri così facendo metterai la parola fine .
> Coraggio su , prova a trovare una soluzione costruttiva , non come ha fatto lei .
> E mettersi a calcolare percentuali non serve .


.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> un momento, calma.
> 
> Errori ne ho commessi senza ombra di dubbio ma è bene specificare alcune cose: quando ho aperto la ditta mia moglie lavorava con me quindi sapeva benissimo di cosa si stesse parlando.
> Quando è rimasta incinta le ho detto IO di stare a casa anche perchè sono state due gravidanze decisamente difficili con molte complicazioni. Di fatto mi sono caricato la ditta sulle spalle.
> ...


irry...lo sapeva...ma il problema per tante, troppe coppie...è che bisognerebbe saper ritrovare un tempo quotidianamente per alimentare ex novo, ogni giorno, l'amore che sentiamo verso l'altro.

ed entrambi l'avete perso per dedicarvi ad un progetto comune perdendendo di vista la RELAZIONE tra voi due.

nulla è perso..muoviti, e fai quel numero di telefono.

un abbraccio forte.


----------



## Old giulia (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> un momento, calma.
> 
> Errori ne ho commessi senza ombra di dubbio ma è bene specificare alcune cose: quando ho aperto la ditta mia moglie lavorava con me quindi sapeva benissimo di cosa si stesse parlando.
> Quando è rimasta incinta le ho detto IO di stare a casa anche perchè sono state due gravidanze decisamente difficili con molte complicazioni. Di fatto mi sono caricato la ditta sulle spalle.
> ...


Bravo... se questo può mettere a tacere ogni tuo sentimento... vai avanti così...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> irry...lo sapeva...ma il problema per tante, troppe coppie...è che bisognerebbe saper ritrovare un tempo quotidianamente per alimentare ex novo ogni giorno l'amore che sentiamo verso l'altro.
> 
> nulla è perso..muoviti, e fai quel numero di telefono.
> 
> un abbraccio forte.


si ma scusami se insisto: il mio essere assente per lavoro ci ha permesso di prenderci una casa di un livello decisamente ampio, di avere sempre il pane in tavola, di non avere patemi nel tirare fuori il libretto degli assegni e sopratutto ha permesso A LEI di non rinunciare a nulla.

Non si può avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca: allora quando io faccio l'asinello che lavora e lavora per portare a casa lo stipendione và bene, quando sono assente sono patetico.

e no, scusate, così non ci stò.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> un Da lì è sorta la necessità di trasferirci in una casa più grande ( in 4 in 55 mq è dura starci ) e* la cosa mi ha spinto, visto che il mercato me lo offriva, ad allargare l'azienda e a cercarmi persino due soci perchè da solo non ce la facevo.*
> 
> Si, forse agli occhi tuoi sono patetico, lo accetto. Ma a me hanno insegnato che senza il lavoro non si và da nessuna parte, non stavo al bar con gli amici.
> 
> E questo lei lo sapeva bene.


scusa Irry ma tu non dicevi di essere un dipendente?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Bravo... se questo può mettere a tacere ogni tuo sentimento... vai avanti così...


ma secondo te uno riesce a mollare una ditta che stà facendo crescere da un momento all'altro?

Ma tu sai minimamente cosa voglia dire ritrovarsi il sedici del mese a pagare gli f24, arrivare al 28 del mese e pagare gli stipendi degli operai, trovare il tempo di seguire i cantieri e correre dai clienti per nuovi contratti, fare la guerra ai fornitori e litigare per farsi pagare?

evidentemente non lo sai.
Ma se le mie fatiche, con conseguente assenza, erano ricompensate con uno stile di vita alto, ne ha beneficiato anche mia moglie.
Adesso non può attaccarmi per questo, altrimenti mi restituisca parrucchieri, scarpe, anelli, collier, pelliccia e tutti i vizi che ha preteso.

Hai letto bene, ho scritto preteso.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa Irry ma tu non dicevi di essere un dipendente?


oggi si, la ditta l'ho chiusa il 28 dicembre 2006.


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> un momento, calma.
> 
> Errori ne ho commessi senza ombra di dubbio ma è bene specificare alcune cose: quando ho aperto la ditta mia moglie lavorava con me quindi sapeva benissimo di cosa si stesse parlando.
> Quando è rimasta incinta le ho detto IO di stare a casa anche perchè sono state due gravidanze decisamente difficili con molte complicazioni. Di fatto mi sono caricato la ditta sulle spalle.
> ...


 
Irry, scusa, non è per parteggiare per te a tutti i costi ma a me ste cose della gente che dopo vent'anni inzia a farti due palle per il lavoro che fai da una vita mi scaxxa...insomma se tu ti sei fatto un culo così al lavoro è stato anche per permettere a lei di stare a casa a fare la mamma, per darle una bella casa, magari vacanze e vestiti e quant'altro...ora, onestamente, mi sembra ipocrita recriminare dopo anni.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

secondo me qualcuno è un po' ingiusto qua, nel giudicare, nel criticare, e peggio, nel condannare.
se ora irresponsabile ci stesse raccontando che la moglie lo sta mollando perché si è accontentato, quando ha avuto la possibilità di scelta, di un lavoro da impiegato a 1000 euro al mese, rinunciando a quella di garantire una vita agiata a moglie e figli che, stanchi di fare la fame, lo stanno mandando a cagare, ora lui si prenderebbe del coglione scansafatiche irresponsabile (ops) incurante della famiglia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> oggi si, la ditta l'ho chiusa il 28 dicembre 2006.


 
ci puoi dire la partita iva per cortesia, che facciamo fare una visura camerale?


----------



## Old giulia (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si ma scusami se insisto: il mio essere assente per lavoro ci ha permesso di prenderci una casa di un livello decisamente ampio, di avere sempre il pane in tavola, di non avere patemi nel tirare fuori il libretto degli assegni e sopratutto ha permesso A LEI di non rinunciare a nulla.
> 
> Non si può avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca: allora quando io faccio l'asinello che lavora e lavora per portare a casa lo stipendione và bene, quando sono assente sono patetico.
> 
> e no, scusate, così non ci stò.


 
Cerca un attimo di spogliarti dell' amor proprio... tu... tu... sempre tu...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Irry, scusa, non è per parteggiare per te a tutti i costi ma a me ste cose della gente che dopo vent'anni inzia a farti due palle per il lavoro che fai da una vita mi scaxxa...insomma se tu ti sei fatto un culo così al lavoro è stato anche per permettere a lei di stare a casa a fare la mamma, per darle una bella casa, magari vacanze e vestiti e quant'altro...ora, onestamente, mi sembra ipocrita recriminare dopo anni.


la penso anche io come te, ma pare che sia stato un errore.

dico pare non per fare polemica, ma perchè nonostante mi renda conto che l'origine di molti problemi è lì, non lo riesco a concepire come una colpa.
Non vedo il mio lavoro passato come una colpa.


----------



## Old giulia (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma secondo te uno riesce a mollare una ditta che stà facendo crescere da un momento all'altro?
> 
> Ma tu sai minimamente cosa voglia dire ritrovarsi il sedici del mese a pagare gli f24, arrivare al 28 del mese e pagare gli stipendi degli operai, trovare il tempo di seguire i cantieri e correre dai clienti per nuovi contratti, fare la guerra ai fornitori e litigare per farsi pagare?
> 
> ...


E invece (purtroppo) lo sò... come ti dicevo in altri post... le nostre storie si assomigliano un po'


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> la penso anche io come te, ma pare che sia stato un errore.
> 
> dico pare non per fare polemica, ma perchè nonostante mi renda conto che l'origine di molti problemi è lì, non lo riesco a concepire come una colpa.
> Non vedo il mio lavoro passato come una colpa.


 
eh no.
la prossima volta se vuoi essere assente da casa, te ne vai a puttane e in giro per bar, ma non permetterti più di lavorare, chiaro?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si ma scusami se insisto: il mio essere assente per lavoro ci ha permesso di prenderci una casa di un livello decisamente ampio, di avere sempre il pane in tavola, di non avere patemi nel tirare fuori il libretto degli assegni e sopratutto ha permesso A LEI di non rinunciare a nulla.
> 
> Non si può avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca: allora quando io faccio l'asinello che lavora e lavora per portare a casa lo stipendione và bene, quando sono assente sono patetico.
> 
> e no, scusate, così non ci stò.



se sei sicuro...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> la penso anche io come te, ma pare che sia stato un errore.
> 
> dico pare non per fare polemica, ma perchè nonostante mi renda conto che l'origine di molti problemi è lì, non lo riesco a concepire come una colpa.
> *Non vedo il mio lavoro passato come una colpa*.


non lo è: mi fanno incazzare quelle donne col visone nuovo ad ogni inverno e la barca a mare quando si lamentano delle assenze del marito.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

*emma*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non lo è: mi fanno incazzare quelle donne col visone nuovo ad ogni inverno e la barca a mare quando si lamentano delle assenze del marito.


io le sbatteri al muro.

- pero' non sto parlando i sua moglie, non la conosco.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non lo è: mi fanno incazzare quelle donne col visone nuovo ad ogni inverno e la barca a mare quando si lamentano delle assenze del marito.


Perché ti fanno incazzare?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Cerca un attimo di spogliarti dell' amor proprio... tu... tu... sempre tu...


 
ma caxxo!

farsi un cobo così per sedici ore al giorno, dar da lavorare a 8 operai più enne squadre di artigianio all'occorrenza, mettere la famiglia in condizioni di agiatezza e un conto in banca che ci protegga da sorprese è una colpa?

certo che ho amor proprio, amor proprio per la ditta che ho creato dal nulla e che ho fatto crescere e per i risultati di cui tutta la mia famiglia ha beneficiato.

se questa è una colpa e se mia moglie la intende tale, allora ha ragione brugola quando mi dice che è finita e che devo ricostruirmi una vita, magari con una donna meno infantile e che sappia capire le fatiche altrui.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non lo è: mi fanno incazzare quelle donne col visone nuovo ad ogni inverno e la barca a mare quando si lamentano delle assenze del marito.


sì  certo , ma sembra che la moglie di Irri abbia vissuto tutt'altro .


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sì certo , ma sembra che la moglie di Irri abbia vissuto tutt'altro .


anche perchè purtroppo la barca al mare non me la sono potuta permettere.


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> la penso anche io come te, ma pare che sia stato un errore.
> 
> dico pare non per fare polemica, ma perchè nonostante mi renda conto che l'origine di molti problemi è lì, non lo riesco a concepire come una colpa.
> Non vedo il mio lavoro passato come una colpa.


 
Sarò impopolare ma io di colpe in te non ne vedo, non per questo e, lo ripeto, non trovo giusto che tua moglie te ne faccia una colpa perchè se davvero ti avesse voluto più presente in casa avrebbe dovuto tornare a lavorare per permetterti di mollare un pò il lavoro o di affrontrarlo in modo diverso.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma caxxo!
> 
> farsi un cobo così per sedici ore al giorno, dar da lavorare a 8 operai più enne squadre di artigianio all'occorrenza, mettere la famiglia in condizioni di agiatezza e un conto in banca che ci protegga da sorprese è una colpa?
> 
> ...



ma l'hai scelta tu questa donna.

e come mai?


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma caxxo!
> 
> farsi un cobo così per sedici ore al giorno, dar da lavorare a 8 operai più enne squadre di artigianio all'occorrenza, mettere la famiglia in condizioni di agiatezza e un conto in banca che ci protegga da sorprese è una colpa?
> 
> ...


con una donna che magari lavora pure lei .
Ma immagina , lei non lavora , sta a casa con i bambini 24/ 24 , tu non c'eri mai , si sentiva trascurata e annoiata , i pensieri negativi e i pochi stimoli si ingigantivano , e nel frattempo non era nemmeno capace di farti capire il suo malessere se non negandosi sessualmente e negando anche a sè stessa il piacere del sesso .
E' capitato più o meno così , no ?
Vedi colpe in tutto questo ? 
Io no .
Se solo senti dentro di te la voglia e il sentimento per continuare con lei , allora forse è il momento di pensare a come riapprocciarti e come imparare a comunicare .
Inizia a chiederle cosa prova lei per te .
Sarà restia ad esprimersi e lo farà a tentoni inizialmente , ma forse se le darai il "la" giusto la incanalerai verso una strada migliore di quella percorsa finora .


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Febbraio 2009)

Non buttarla sui soldi.....
io vivo con 990 euro al mese ed il mio ragazzo ne prende 1200...ma stiamo insieme tutto il tempo che possiamo ed io sono felice. molto + che se avessi un bel collier o una bella macchina. 
Sicuramente tua moglie ha sbagliato a non porlarti del suo dolore x 3 anni, ed è comprensibile che tu l'abbia colta come segno di sfiducia nei tuoi confronti ma ormai è inutile recriminare. 
O vi aiutate o è finita


----------



## Old giulia (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma caxxo!
> 
> farsi un cobo così per sedici ore al giorno, dar da lavorare a 8 operai più enne squadre di artigianio all'occorrenza, mettere la famiglia in condizioni di agiatezza e un conto in banca che ci protegga da sorprese è una colpa?
> 
> ...


Scusa... ma perchè ti incazzi?
Vuoi la ragione?
Io giudico? critico? mi permetto?
Stai con le comari che ti coccolano...
a me in fondo nn frega nulla... contento tu...
Dille a tua moglie tutte queste belle cosine... invece di fare lo struzzo!


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Scusa... ma perchè ti incazzi?
> Vuoi la ragione?
> Io giudico? critico? mi permetto?
> Stai con le comari che ti coccolano...
> ...


scusa perchè comari??


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma l'hai scelta tu questa donna.
> 
> e come mai?


quando ci siamo conosciuti era il massimo a cui potessi aspirare.

Con quella giusta dose di infantilismo, tanto sexy.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però a 35 anni con due figlie ormai è passato il tempo per fare gli infantili, non trovi?
Con i tempi che corrono avere un'attività che per qualche anno ti permette di avere degli introiti cospicui, è una fortuna a cui non puoi voltare le spalle e non puoi dire "domani" perchè certi treni passano una volta sola: o li prendi o ciao.

ma tutto questo ha fatto danni, a quanto pare.


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Scusa... ma perchè ti incazzi?
> Vuoi la ragione?
> Io giudico? critico? mi permetto?
> *Stai con le comari che ti coccolano...*
> ...


 

Se una non la pensa come te è una comare?Molto democratica...


----------



## Old giulia (16 Febbraio 2009)

Bene... siccome qui le comari sono brave a dar consiglio... vado di là... che con queste "chiacchere" mi state facendo perdere a burraco


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Bene... siccome qui le comari sono brave a dar consiglio... vado di là... che con queste "chiacchere" mi state facendo perdere a burraco


ma pensa te...
le comari...mah..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Bene... siccome qui le comari sono brave a dar consiglio... vado di là... che con queste "chiacchere" mi state facendo perdere a burraco


 
democratica ed educata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se una non la pensa come te è una comare?Molto democratica...


 
racchia comare, vieni a giocare a ramino con me e con chi dà ragione a irry?


----------



## Old giulia (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma pensa te...
> le comari...mah..


Non è un qualcosa di dispregiativo... volevo solo riferirmi al gruppo "poverino poverino"


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Scusa... ma perchè ti incazzi?
> Vuoi la ragione?
> Io giudico? critico? mi permetto?
> Stai con le comari che ti coccolano...
> ...


mi incaxxo perchè sul lavoro sono inflessibile.

Sbaglierò, ma non accetto critiche in merito. Il lavoro è sacro e senza lavoro non si può vivere, non si può fare nulla.

Il lavoro è super partes, deve essere esente da critiche.

Io ragiono così e col mio carattere del cavolo mi infervoro se qualcuno mi punzecchia.

Per il resto critica pure, sono io che ho deciso di scrivere quì e le critiche sono proprio quello che cerco per capire e capirmi.

mi si conceda l'incaxxatura, però...


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> racchia comare, vieni a giocare a ramino con me e con chi dà ragione a irry?


 
Eh magari...no so giocare neanche a scopa...sono proprio negata....ma intanto finchè voi giocate io faccio l'uncinetto


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Non è un qualcosa di dispregiativo... volevo solo riferirmi al gruppo "poverino poverino"


ma leggi o no?
la prima cosa che gli ho detto è che le colpe sono anche sue..
e cmq comare a me non lo dici


----------



## Old giulia (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mi incaxxo perchè sul lavoro sono inflessibile.
> 
> Sbaglierò, ma non accetto critiche in merito. Il lavoro è sacro e senza lavoro non si può vivere, non si può fare nulla.
> 
> ...


Parli proprio come mio marito 3/4 anni fà...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Eh magari...no so giocare neanche a scopa...sono proprio negata....ma intanto finchè voi giocate io faccio l'uncinetto


ti insegno a giocare a scopa, tu mi insegni l'uncinetto? ma sappi che sarà dura, non ci sono mai riuscita


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Eh magari...no so giocare neanche a scopa...sono proprio negata....ma intanto finchè voi giocate io faccio l'uncinetto


metti su anche una tazzina da thè donna che io faccio la crostata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma leggi o no?
> la prima cosa che gli ho detto è che le colpe sono anche sue..
> e cmq comare a me non lo dici


poverina poverina ti piace?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> metti su anche una tazzina da thè donna che io faccio la crostata


posso portare i biscotti?


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> poverina poverina ti piace?


se mi fai il flan puoi dirmi quello che vuoi


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Parli proprio come mio marito 3/4 anni fà...


ecco perchè sei stata così brava a farmi imbestialire!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e dimmi, oggi come ragiona tuo marito? ha cambiato completamente approccio al lavoro?


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> posso portare i biscotti?


 













  Ecco, sarà la volta buona che imparo a giocare a carte!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

vedete bene di svaccarmi il 3D, mi raccomando!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se mi fai il flan puoi dirmi quello che vuoi


certo che te lo faccio, comaretta mia. e poi ti insegno pure dal vivo come farlo


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mi incaxxo perchè sul lavoro sono inflessibile.
> 
> Sbaglierò, ma non accetto critiche in merito. Il lavoro è sacro e senza lavoro non si può vivere, non si può fare nulla.
> 
> ...


 

A costo di essere ripetitiva insisto che atteso che tua moglie col tuo lavoro c'ha fatto "la bella vita" ora non può lamentarsi, altrimenti quando s'è resa conto che la tua assenza stava  rovinando il vostro matrimonio poteva tornarsene a lavorare...e adesso lapidatemi pure.
Sicuramente avrai avuto delle colpe in tutta questa storia e saranno queste altre colpe ad avervi allontanato. Non credo nella scusa del lavoro, mi dispiace


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> vedete bene di svaccarmi il 3D, mi raccomando!


scusa


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> A costo di essere ripetitiva insisto che atteso che *tua moglie col tuo lavoro c'ha fatto "la bella vita" ora non può lamentarsi,* altrimenti quando s'è resa conto che la tua assenza stava rovinando il vostro matrimonio poteva tornarsene a lavorare...e adesso lapidatemi pure.
> Sicuramente avrai avuto delle colpe in tutta questa storia e saranno queste altre colpe ad avervi allontanato. Non credo nella scusa del lavoro, mi dispiace


 
in che senso bella vita scusa?
lui lavorava lei tirava su i figli e la casa.
no adesso sembra che se non lavori non combini una fava in una coppia 
poi tanto bella vita che ora è depressa


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

E poi, scusate, ma i nostri nonni e i nostri padri cosa facevano? il mio usciva di casa la mattina alle 7 e tornava alle 9, mio nonno idem e mia nonna faceva la casalinga e gli è sempre stata grata del fatto di esseresi occupata di lei mentre lei poteva stare a casa. Da quando è una colpa se un uomo lavora tanto? certo se quando esce dall'ufficio anzichè tornare a casa a mangiare va al ristorante con gli amici possono pure girati le palle e puoi accusarlo di disinteressarsi alla famiglia...altrimenti la sua colpa qual'è?


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> in che senso bella vita scusa?
> lui lavorava lei tirava su i figli e la casa.
> no adesso sembra che se non lavori non combini una fava in una coppia
> poi tanto bella vita che ora è depressa


 
Ove per bella vita intendesi vita agiata no che non fai una fava...non mi fraintendete.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> A costo di essere ripetitiva insisto che atteso che tua moglie col tuo lavoro c'ha fatto "la bella vita" ora non può lamentarsi, altrimenti quando s'è resa conto che la tua assenza stava  rovinando il vostro matrimonio poteva tornarsene a lavorare...e adesso lapidatemi pure.
> Sicuramente avrai avuto delle colpe in tutta questa storia e saranno queste altre colpe ad avervi allontanato. Non credo nella scusa del lavoro, mi dispiace












eccerto ! nel frattempo lei sputtanava i soldi ed era sempre in giro a far la bella vita


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

aggiungendo che le sono immensamente grato per essersi occupata della famiglia e del modo impeccabile con cui lo ha fatto.

Giuro, non l'ho mai criticata per nulla. Semmai l'ho ringraziata.


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> in che senso bella vita scusa?
> lui lavorava lei tirava su i figli e la casa.
> no adesso sembra che se non lavori non combini una fava in una coppia
> *poi tanto bella vita che ora è depressa*


 
Ora che mi ci fai pensare non è che la depressione dipenda proprio da questo? la moglie del mio ex capo aveva scelto di restare a casa dal lavoro per occuparsi dei filgi ma quando questi sono cresciuti e diventati indipendenti(nel senso che non era più necessario accompagnarli di qua e di là) è caduta in depressione perchè si sentiva inutile...e si presentava in ufficio per portare a casa il marito per stare assieme a lui...


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E poi, scusate, ma i nostri nonni e i nostri padri cosa facevano? il mio usciva di casa la mattina alle 7 e tornava alle 9, mio nonno idem e mia nonna faceva la casalinga e gli è sempre stata grata del fatto di esseresi occupata di lei mentre lei poteva stare a casa. Da quando è una colpa se un uomo lavora tanto? certo se quando esce dall'ufficio anzichè tornare a casa a mangiare va al ristorante con gli amici possono pure girati le palle e puoi accusarlo di disinteressarsi alla famiglia...altrimenti la sua colpa qual'è?


e quindi ? ma che significa che lo facevano i ns nonni ??
Si sta parlando di una donna che è stata male , non ha saputo esprimersi e si è trovata sola dentro il matrimonio .
Non dico colpevolizzare lui che si è fatto il culo a lavoor , ma perchè farlo con lei ?? A che pro??


----------



## Old Angel (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ad onor del vero, quando mi ha detto di questa sua presunta depressione, le ho detto che forse era il caso di fare due chiacchere con qualcuno che ci potesse aiutare quantomeno a capirne l'origine.
> 
> Per tutta risposta mi ha detto "io non ho bisogno di nessuno, e poi parlare delle nostre cose ad uno sconosciuto è mancanza di rispetto nei tuoi confronti"
> 
> chissà perchè ho immediatamente pensato a questo forum e mi sono detto: chissà come reagirebbe se sapesse che scrivo quì le "nostre" cose....


Mi trovo esattamente nella tua stessa situazione


----------



## Old giulia (16 Febbraio 2009)

Bene comari ( non sono racchie le comari... anzi)... ho perso la partita a burraco!!!!!!!!!!!!! voglio anche io biscotti e thè!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



PS: x irry... sì, sono cambiate tante cose ( e pensa che lui ha ancora quel lavoro... lavora in proprio come te)... se ho scritto così è perchè la tua storia la sento un po' mia...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> eccerto ! nel frattempo lei sputtanava i soldi ed era sempre in giro a far la bella vita


no, no, attenzione: mia moglia non ha sputtanato niente, diciamo che ha usufruito lei quanto me delle condizioni prorperose.

Non ci siamo fatti mancare nulla ma senza sprechi eccessivi ( magari un paio di scarpe di troppo o un posacenere inutile, ma niente di grosso )


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, no, attenzione: mia moglia non ha sputtanato niente, diciamo che ha usufruito lei quanto me delle condizioni prorperose.
> 
> Non ci siamo fatti mancare nulla ma senza sprechi eccessivi ( magari un paio di scarpe di troppo o un posacenere inutile, ma niente di grosso )


infatti io ero ironica in risposta a lale .


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Bene comari ( non sono racchie le comari... anzi)... ho perso la partita a burraco!!!!!!!!!!!!! voglio anche io biscotti e thè!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> PS: x irry... sì, sono cambiate tante cose ( e pensa che lui ha ancora quel lavoro... lavora in proprio come te)... se ho scritto così è perchè la tua storia la sento un po' mia...


lo so.
e me la prendo perchè hai toccato un nervo scoperto.
Un punto fermo della mia vita che non vedo come errore ma che forse lo è.
Ed è frustrante dover andare contro sè stessi, credimi.


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> eccerto ! nel frattempo lei sputtanava i soldi ed era sempre in giro a far la bella vita


 
Vabbè, se volete ne facciamo una questione di stato ma il mio post non aveva questo significato


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Vabbè, se volete ne facciamo una questione di stato ma il mio post non aveva questo significato


lapidiamola!!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lapidiamola!!!!!


fate vobis , non mi voglio sporcare le mani !!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lapidiamola!!!!!


 
lale o sperella?

nel dubbio, le lapidiamo tutt'e due?


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Vabbè, se volete ne facciamo una questione di stato ma il mio post non aveva questo significato


a me fa incazzare una cosa : se un uomo ha anche solo la febbre si lamenta come un dannato e vuol essere servito e riverito 24/24 , guai a trascurarlo . Se una donna è depressa dopo il parto , è in crisi personale , nonostante tutto va avanti ma si lamenta , apriti cielo !


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

*Irry*

non si è felici per quello che si ha ma per come ci si sente dentro.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

e comunque stiamo parlando di un periodo professionale morto e sepolto.

Sono due anni che lavoro da dipendente e non ho più i ritmi di prima.
Non ho nemmeno più le preoccupazioni di prima ( tranne lo spauracchio che la ditta chiuda ma rispetto all'ansia da debiti è niente ).

Quindi non sussistono più i presupposti per cui lei me la debba far pagare ancora.

Quanto tempo dovrà passare? mi viene da pensare che il suo continuo rivangare di come ero ( tre anni fà ) sia un modo per esprimere il non voler accettare che le cose possono migliorare.

Un voler tenere vivo un periodo ( brutto ) ormai cancellabile perchè le fà comodo.
Ecco perchè non accetto che solo oggi mi si parli di questa presunta depressione, ecco perchè non accetto che si sia riavvicinata a me ( prima di Natale ) per poi darmi una mazzata incredibile.


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e quindi ? ma che significa che lo facevano i ns nonni ??
> Si sta parlando di una donna che è stata male , non ha saputo esprimersi e si è trovata sola dentro il matrimonio .
> Non dico colpevolizzare lui che si è fatto il culo a lavoor , ma perchè farlo con lei ?? A che pro??


 
Scusa e chi ha negato che lei abbia dei probelmi? la prima cosa che ho detto mi pare fosse che se lui capisce che lei vuole andare avanti deve aiutarla(sempre che lei volgia essere aiutata) e tutto il resto sta a signficare semplicemente che *trovo profondamente ingiusto colpevolizzare un uomo perchè si è fatto il mazzo al lavoro per una vita per dare alla sua famiglia la possibilità di vivere bene.* Credo che la molgie di Irry abbia davvero una forma di depressione ma non credo possa dipendere dalle sue assenze causa lavoro (probabilmente lei lo ricollega a questo ma non credo sia così); secondo la moglie del mio capo la sua depressione derivava dall'aver dovuto cambiare casa, invece il suo terapista le ha fatto capire che era il senso di inutilità che lei avvertiva ora che i figli erano cresciuti.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lale o sperella?
> 
> nel dubbio, le lapidiamo tutt'e due?


prrrrrrrrr !!! angelo !!!! Itta sesi narendi ???


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lale o sperella?
> 
> nel dubbio, le lapidiamo tutt'e due?


 
Vabbè vado a fare l'uncinetto altrove...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> a me fa incazzare una cosa : se un uomo ha anche solo la febbre si lamenta come un dannato e vuol essere servito e riverito 24/24 , guai a trascurarlo . Se una donna è depressa dopo il parto , è in crisi personale , nonostante tutto va avanti ma si lamenta , apriti cielo !


 
bhè sperè, c'è da dire una cosa: l'uomo influenzato è talmente palese che sta male che puoi aiutarlo (abbattendolo, sarebbe la migliore soluzione in molti casi). se la donna è depressa e non palesa la cosa, ma anzi nega di avere qualsiasi problema, viene un po' più difficile, no? p.s. guarda che lei non si lamentava... lo sta facendo ora, addossandogli tutte le colpe.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> prrrrrrrrr !!! angelo !!!! Itta sesi narendi ???


 
ehhhhhh non emmu cumprendiu chini fiara de abbatti


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusa e chi ha negato che lei abbia dei probelmi? la prima cosa che ho detto mi pare fosse che se lui capisce che lei vuole andare avanti deve aiutarla(sempre che lei volgia essere aiutata) e tutto il resto sta a signficare semplicemente che *trovo profondamente ingiusto colpevolizzare un uomo perchè si è fatto il mazzo al lavoro per una vita per dare alla sua famiglia la possibilità di vivere bene.* Credo che la molgie di Irry abbia davvero una forma di depressione ma non credo possa dipendere dalle sue assenze causa lavoro (probabilmente lei lo ricollega a questo ma non credo sia così); secondo la moglie del mio capo la sua depressione derivava dall'aver dovuto cambiare casa, invece il suo terapista le ha fatto capire che era il senso di inutilità che lei avvertiva ora che i figli erano cresciuti.


ma chi lo colpevolizza !!! Il fatto è che per non voler colpevolizzare lui si vuole farlo con lei , e questo per me è sbagliato .
Lei secondo me era insoddisfatta di suo e sommando la depressione si è chiusa in se stessa .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Vabbè vado a fare l'uncinetto altrove...


no dai comare, e io come imparo?


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè sperè, c'è da dire una cosa: *l'uomo influenzato è talmente palese che sta male che puoi aiutarlo (abbattendolo, sarebbe la migliore soluzione in molti casi).* se la donna è depressa e non palesa la cosa, ma anzi nega di avere qualsiasi problema, viene un po' più difficile, no? p.s. guarda che lei non si lamentava... lo sta facendo ora, addossandogli tutte le colpe.


 










  così smette di soffrire, poraccio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> *ma chi lo colpevolizza* !!! Il fatto è che per non voler colpevolizzare lui si vuole farlo con lei , e questo per me è sbagliato .
> Lei secondo me era insoddisfatta di suo e sommando la depressione si è chiusa in se stessa .


 
la moglie 
ma hai letto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mo' ti zaccu una pappina.


----------



## Old Angel (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> a me fa incazzare una cosa : se un uomo ha anche solo la febbre si lamenta come un dannato e vuol essere servito e riverito 24/24 , guai a trascurarlo . Se una donna è depressa dopo il parto , è in crisi personale , nonostante tutto va avanti ma si lamenta , apriti cielo !


Ma che uomini avete??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> così smette di soffrire, poraccio


eh poveri, fanno così una pena


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma chi lo colpevolizza !!! Il fatto è che per non voler colpevolizzare lui si vuole farlo con lei , e questo per me è sbagliato .
> *Lei secondo me era insoddisfatta di suo e sommando la depressione si è chiusa in se stessa .[/*quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Ma che uomini avete??


 
ma al di là di quelli che abbiamo.
ho visto mio padre fare di quelle recite che manco mario merola sarebbe stato in grado di sostenere, per un'influenza...
propongo infatti mia madre per la beatificazione


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè sperè, c'è da dire una cosa: l'uomo influenzato è talmente palese che sta male che puoi aiutarlo (abbattendolo, sarebbe la migliore soluzione in molti casi). se la donna è depressa e non palesa la cosa, ma anzi nega di avere qualsiasi problema, viene un po' più difficile, no? p.s. guarda che lei non si lamentava... lo sta facendo ora, addossandogli tutte le colpe.


Io non credo che lei non si lamentasse esattamente così come si lamentava lui . Il fatto è che in genere si sottovaluta il malessere altrui . Esattamente come lei avrà pensato che lui la cercava solo per trombare lui avrà pensato che lei aveva le paturnie ed era incontentabile visto che lui lavorava anche per lei .


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Ma che uomini avete??


nessun uomo al momento  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma al di là di quelli che abbiamo.
> ho visto mio padre fare di quelle recite che manco mario merola sarebbe stato in grado di sostenere, per un'influenza...
> propongo infatti mia madre per la beatificazione


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ehhhhhh non emmu cumprendiu chini fiara de abbatti


no seu deu


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> propongo infatti mia madre per la beatificazione


in effetti..tra te e tuo padre santa!! Santa subito!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Io non credo che lei non si lamentasse esattamente così come si lamentava lui . Il fatto è che in genere si sottovaluta il malessere altrui . Esattamente come lei avrà pensato che lui la cercava solo per trombare lui avrà pensato che lei aveva le paturnie ed era incontentabile visto che lui lavorava anche per lei .


 
ma scusa se lui ha detto che non si lamentava, perché non credergli?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> in effetti..tra *te *e tuo padre santa!! Santa subito!!








volevi dire "tra tuo fratello e tuo padre"? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io ero l'angelo del focolare


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la moglie
> ma hai letto?
> 
> 
> ...


ti sembra così strano che lei si lamenti ?? A me per nulla !! Sta cercando di identificare il problema e lo focalizza sul lavoro di lui , è ancora lontana dal capire che i problemi sono più di uno e che lei stessa sta male a prescindere .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> no seu deu


eeeeeeee no t'incazzisti!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




scusammì


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma scusa se lui ha detto che non si lamentava, perché non credergli?


perchè mi pare improbabile che lei sia stata col sol sorriso per 3 anni e di botto si sia svegliata dicendogli che si era rotta !! 
Anche solo il fatto di non far sesso era un segnale bello chiaro del malessere .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ti sembra così strano che lei si lamenti ?? A me per nulla !! Sta cercando di identificare il problema e lo focalizza sul lavoro di lui , è ancora lontana dal capire che i problemi sono più di uno e che lei stessa sta male a prescindere .


non mi sembra strano che lamenti il suo disagio.
capisco anche che lo riversi su di lui, se la sua depressione la porta a non ragionare lucidamente.
rimane il fatto che ai miei occhi, che non sono depressa, e sicuramente anche a quelli di irresponsabile, è una "ingiustizia".


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eeeeeeee no t'incazzisti!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


là che non mi seu incazzendi sa sposa !!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> perchè mi pare improbabile che lei sia stata col sol sorriso per 3 anni e di botto si sia svegliata dicendogli che si era rotta !!
> Anche solo il fatto di non far sesso era un segnale bello chiaro del malessere .


 
ma allora se non vogliamo credergli è inutile parlare sperellì.
picchiamolo perché ha mentito e festa finita.
già così possiamo basarci solo sulla sua versione. se per di più la mettiamo anche in dubbio pare tutto inutile.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non mi sembra strano che lamenti il suo disagio.
> capisco anche che lo riversi su di lui, se la sua depressione la porta a non ragionare lucidamente.
> rimane il fatto che ai miei occhi, che non sono depressa, e sicuramente anche a quelli di irresponsabile, è una "ingiustizia".


su questo non ci piove . 
Ma visto che la ama , se vuole può scegliere la via più complicata e provare a salvare il suo matrimonio .
Il tutto mettendo in primo piano la situazione e non soffermandosi su "chi ha ragione su cosa " .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> là che non mi seu incazzendi sa sposa !!!


 
con i cussa faccittedda arrubia0003

	
	
		
		
	


	




     pariasta incazzara. e mera puru


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma allora se non vogliamo credergli è inutile parlare sperellì.
> picchiamolo perché ha mentito e festa finita.
> già così possiamo basarci solo sulla sua versione. se per di più la mettiamo anche in dubbio pare tutto inutile.


mò sta attenta che le prendo pure!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> su questo non ci piove .
> Ma visto che la ama , se vuole può scegliere la via più complicata e provare a salvare il suo matrimonio .
> *Il tutto mettendo in primo piano la situazione e non soffermandosi su "chi ha ragione su cosa* " .


e questo lo condivido.
ora però è un attimo incazzato/deluso/amareggiato/tradito ecc ecc.
del resto la batosta è fresca fresca, ha meno di 24 ore.
non vogliamo dargli un po' di tempo per sbollire prima di metterlo in croce, sto pover'uomo?
ma che poi. se anche decidesse di non voler percorrere questa strada... di non volerle stare ancora accanto perché è sfiduciato... io ancora non riuscirei a metterlo in croce. la fiducia non la si comanda a bacchetta. al di là delle ragioni giuste o sbagliate, se è persa, è persa.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma allora se non vogliamo credergli è inutile parlare sperellì.
> picchiamolo perché ha mentito e festa finita.
> già così possiamo basarci solo sulla sua versione. se per di più la mettiamo anche in dubbio pare tutto inutile.


Provo a spiegarmi meglio . Non credo che lui menta . Credo però che abbia sottovalutato lo status della moglie .
Siamo diverse dagli uomini , tendenzialmente i ns segnali sono più contorti dei loro , in più lei è pure una donna chiusa ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mò sta attenta che le prendo pure!!!!


son comare mica per nulla: ti difendo io


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e questo lo condivido.
> ora però è un attimo incazzato/deluso/amareggiato/tradito ecc ecc.
> del resto la batosta è fresca fresca, ha meno di 24 ore.
> non vogliamo dargli un po' di tempo per sbollire prima di metterlo in croce, sto pover'uomo?
> ma che poi. se anche decidesse di non voler percorrere questa strada... di non volerle stare ancora accanto perché è sfiduciato... io ancora non riuscirei a metterlo in croce. la fiducia non la si comanda a bacchetta. al di là delle ragioni giuste o sbagliate, se è persa, è persa.


 
grazie per l'arringa difensiva.
Sei avvocato divorzista per caso?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> grazie per l'arringa difensiva.
> Sei avvocato divorzista per caso?











no


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> con i cussa faccittedda arrubia0003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mancu po nudda !  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  femu ( aiut non mi viene la parola "scherzare"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   !!!)


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

io darei un bello schiaffone a irri e un altro a sua moglie!!
levatemeli dalle mani che li gonfio!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mancu po nudda !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


salvati con un bel "gioghendi" che come il nero lo abbini facilmente e non impegna 
comunque scherzavo anche io


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io darei un bello schiaffone a irri e un altro a sua moglie!!
> levatemeli dalle mani che li gonfio!!


forse tu sei l'unica che ci ha capito qualcosa.

forse io e lei abbiamo giocato a fare i preziosi.

forse siamo solo imbrigliati dall'orgoglio.

forse sono talmente esausto che non sò più nemmeno come mi chiamo.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

> irresponsabile ha detto:
> 
> 
> > quando ci siamo conosciuti era il massimo a cui potessi aspirare.
> ...


----------



## Old matilde (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> partiamo da principio.
> 
> sabato pomeriggio prende lei la parola di sua inziativa, chiedendomi che intenzioni ho.
> 
> ...


ciao, premetto che non ho letto gli altri.

Ti sta dicendo una grande verità PESANTISSIMA, il rifiuto dei figli!
Ma ora te l'ha detta, assieme a ciò che vede dei tuoi difetti, la tua assenza.
Ora non puoi e non devi allontanarti, se la ami.
devi affrontare il problema, non fare come lei che lo ha nascosto per anni, sbagliando.
Vi siete tanto allontanati, la verità stà al centro con un grande problema che non riesce più a tacere. Stalle vicino, aiutatevi.
Ora vado a leggermi i post...


----------



## Old KlausB (16 Febbraio 2009)

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo in questo forum. E' la prima volta che posto ma vi leggo spesso.
Vorrei provare a rispondere al quesito di Irry, in quanto ho avuto un'esperienza simile ma non uguale. Mia moglie dopo il primo parto, è entrata in depressione post-parto. 
Vermamente grave. La vedevo con la testa e gli occhi svuotata, assente. A noi maschi, forse,
ci sembra una cosa molto leggera, superficiale;
Ritengo che il tuo/vostro momento sia passeggero. L'unica cosa che posso suggerirti e non consigliarti, perchè non amo dare consigli, cerca di starle accanto... anche con il silenzio e gli sguardi. Lo so che è difficile, anzi difficilissimo, ma provaci. 
Ti auguro un in bocca al lupo!

Ciao


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> > quindi allora ti andava bene il fatto che fosse "infantile" perchè la rendevano sexy...
> >
> > oggi, invece, non piu'...
> >
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> oggi si, la ditta l'ho chiusa il 28 dicembre 2006.


mmm...dal post di prima non sembrava. Parlavi al presente di due soci.

Comunque...facciamo che mi hai convinto.


----------



## Old giulia (16 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> son comare mica per nulla: ti difendo io


 
Stai attenta a come ti muovi... potrei anche togliertelo quel titolo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Stai attenta a come ti muovi... potrei anche togliertelo quel titolo...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > esatto, deve evolversi in due.
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2009)

KlausB ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo in questo forum. E' la prima volta che posto ma vi leggo spesso.
> Vorrei provare a rispondere al quesito di Irry, in quanto ho avuto un'esperienza simile ma non uguale. Mia moglie dopo il primo parto, è entrata in depressione post-parto.
> Vermamente grave. La vedevo con la testa e gli occhi svuotata, assente. A noi maschi, forse,
> ci sembra una cosa molto leggera, superficiale;
> ...


benvenuto Claus.


----------



## Old matilde (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> forse tu sei l'unica che ci ha capito qualcosa.
> 
> forse io e lei abbiamo giocato a fare i preziosi.
> 
> ...



forse il "gioco" lavoro per noi/spendo perchè lui lavora e mi concedo i capricci

*deve finire*

si è rivelata una dinamica fallimentare per voi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> partiamo da principio.
> 
> sabato pomeriggio prende lei la parola di sua inziativa, chiedendomi che intenzioni ho.
> 
> ...


 Io capisco il tuo sconvolgimento perché al tuo ingresso nel forum diversi di noi avevamo ipotizzato un grave problema di depressione che tu avevi escluso con decisione.
Vai a rileggere il tuo primo thread.
Concordo con chi ti dice che se vuoi bene a tua moglie devi accogliere questo suo modo, benché violento e crudele, di urlare finalmente un male oscuro che lei ha vissuto disperatamente in silenzio.
Non ti colpevolizzare di non averlo capito, è difficile capirlo.


----------



## Old giobbe (17 Febbraio 2009)

*Irry*

Secondo me, questa confessione di tua moglie, rappresenterà un punto di svolta nelle vostre vite.
La vedo come un fatto positivo: lei si è esposta e ti ha aperto il suo cuore.
Dev'essere tristissimo per una madre constatare in se stessa il desiderio di “rifiutare” i figli: è una cosa difficile da ammettere e da confessare anche a se stessi.
Forse si è aperta in questo momento perché il tuo lavoro sta andando a rotoli.
Hai sempre pensato di amare la tua famiglia lavorando come un ossesso mentre lei aveva bisogno del tuo tempo, della tua vicinanza e del tuo sostegno.
Avevate due modi diversi di dare e ricevere amore: tu lo facevi attraverso il lavoro ma lei aveva bisogno della tua dedicazione.
Non fare la mezza sega che fugge davanti ai problemi, il naufrago che nuota, nuota, e poi si lascia morire a pochi metri dalla spiaggia.
Adesso hai l'opportunità per salvare la tua famiglia e la tua vita: non lasciarla scappare.
Adesso conosci le cause della vostra crisi matrimoniale, puoi tracciare un percorso per uscirne fuori.
Impegnati ad aiutare tua moglie e la tua famiglia.
Non importa come: se con uno psicologo, un amico o un prete. Il mezzo per uscire da questa crisi lo troverai senz'altro. L'importante e che tu metta il 100% della tua volontà e della tua capacità in questa impresa.
Forza e coraggio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io non ho ben chiaro cosa devo fare.
> 
> Non ho ben chiaro cosa io voglio realmente, cosa lei si aspetti da me, cosa sia meglio per entrambi.
> 
> ...





irresponsabile ha detto:


> si ma scusami se insisto: il mio essere assente per lavoro ci ha permesso di prenderci una casa di un livello decisamente ampio, di avere sempre il pane in tavola, di non avere patemi nel tirare fuori il libretto degli assegni e sopratutto ha permesso A LEI di non rinunciare a nulla.
> 
> Non si può avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca: allora quando io faccio l'asinello che lavora e lavora per portare a casa lo stipendione và bene, quando sono assente sono patetico.
> 
> e no, scusate, così non ci stò.


Se leggi questi tuoi due post vedi che sei piuttosto confuso e passi dall'accusarti al difenderti.
Non devi nè accusarti né difenderti di nulla.

Non devi considerare corretta l'autodiagnosi di tua moglie quando cerca di individuare le cause e te ne attribuisce parte delle responsabilità, ma solo nella parte che esprime il suo stato di malessere.
Penso anch'io che tu debba rivolgerti al più presto a qualcuno di competente che ti suggerirà come portarla a farsi curare CON IL TUO SOSTEGNO.
Però la cosa più importante ora è renderti conto che ci sono due bambine che hanno probabilmente già sofferto dei problemi della madre.
Per quale motivo credi che tutta la famiglia e il marito abbiano coperto Annamaria Franzoni? Perché si sono sentiti in colpa di aver sottovalutato i numerosi segnali che lei aveva lanciato di stare male e si sentivano corresponsabili!
Non voglio certo dire che tua moglie sia in quelle condizioni, ci mancherebbe, ma che succede di considerare certi segnali di malessere come passeggeri e, presi dagli impegni della quotidianeità, di far passare anni senza accorgersene.
*Considera che per una madre ammettere di rifiutare i propri figli è una cosa atroce e lacerante e che la consapevolezza (molto parziale) del suo star male a cui è arrivata è il risultato di un tormento sotterraneo che ha cercato di occultare prima di tutto a se stessa*.

Non prendere come una beffa il suo riavvicinamento natalizio...lei ci ha provato!
Ci ha provato per tre anni a darti (e darsi) almeno un po' di calore e piacere mentre se ne sentiva indegna...
Davvero questa non vuole essere una diagnosi, ma solo un tebtativo di farti comprendere che quello che tu vedi come un pensiero chiaro tenuto nascosto e come rancore coltivato, è stato invece un tormento confuso che si esprime in questo modo solo ora.
Ti ha urlato il suo dolore, come chi con le ossa rotte urla ai soccorritori e li accusa di fargli del male.
Se comprendi questo saprai affrontare meglio questa cosa...
Un abbraccio


----------



## Old Becco (17 Febbraio 2009)

Se Irresponsabile scrive e cerca soluzioni su questo forum, proprio un marito distratto non dovrebbe essere. Magari la diagnosi di depressione andrebbe eseguita da un esperto. Io co sono passato anni fa, e la cosa era davvero evidente e il casino è durato mesi.
Un'altra prsonale considerazione, di carattere generale. Io leggendo molti dei 3d inizio a farmi la convinzione che non tutte le persone siano idonee (scusate il termine burocratico) a fare famiglia. A legarsi con il matrimonio, a fare coppia. Ci sono cose per le quali non siamo votati e che molto semplicemente dovremmo evitare di fare. Io sono una di quelle persone. L'ho capito tardi,perchè sono parecchio gnucco e testardo ma ormai mi sono fatto convinto di essere incapace di relazionarmi con il mondo femminile e di essere un marito improponibile. Magari in un'altra vita....... non rifarò l'errore..
Scusate vorrei ancore spiegare ma il lavoro aspetta.
Becco


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Febbraio 2009)

si aggiunge un altro tassello dopo una breve ma intensa chiaccherata ( non litigiosa per fortuna ) di ieri sera.

Secondo lei, lo stato di malessere post partum è dipeso molto dal fatto che durante la gravidanza io non la sfioravo nemmeno con un dito.

E si è sentita rifiutata, inutile.

E' vero, durante la gravidanza, diciamo dal terzo/quarto mese in poi, io non sono più riuscito a fare l'amore con lei.

Spiegarne il motivo non è facile: un misto di paura di far male al nascituro, un senso di violazione di una cosa sacra, un corpo col pancione che non riuscivo a vedere attraente.

Anche quì ho sbagliato? Allora ho sbagliato veramente tutto, allora sono io che non sono tagliato per essere un buon marito.


----------



## Old Angel (17 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si aggiunge un altro tassello dopo una breve ma intensa chiaccherata ( non litigiosa per fortuna ) di ieri sera.
> 
> Secondo lei, lo stato di malessere post partum è dipeso molto dal fatto che durante la gravidanza io non la sfioravo nemmeno con un dito.
> 
> ...


Non fare il cazzone lei si sta aprendo a te, non darti colpe, la colpa è solo di tutti e due per mancanza di comunicazione, avete la possibilità di riaprire un nuovo capitolo della vostra vita, se ci mettete entrambi volontà sicuramente più bello del primo, i primi passi li sta facendo lei...ora tocca a te.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Febbraio 2009)

Dai, Irry, tutti sbagliamo.

La soluzione però è cercare di ...venirne fuori con l'amore.

Pensa ai mariti di donne che hanno subito mutilazioni dopo un brutto male ...chi vuole bene, vuole bene. Anzi...posso dirtelo? Vuole ANCORA piu' bene...!


----------



## Old matilde (17 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si aggiunge un altro tassello dopo una breve ma intensa chiaccherata ( non litigiosa per fortuna ) di ieri sera.
> 
> Secondo lei, lo stato di malessere post partum è dipeso molto dal fatto che durante la gravidanza io non la sfioravo nemmeno con un dito.
> 
> ...


qui sotto ti allego due frasi di Persa, per sottolinerati di non fermarti alla autodiagnosi, di certo ha rimbalzato su di te le cause del suo malessere ma è come guardare solo in superfice, e sotto c'è il baratro: è atroce ammettere ma soprattutto vivere un rifiuto per i figli! Pur di alleviare questo grave senso di inadeguatezza, questo fallimento direbbe qualsiasi cosa, e se ne è convinta a tal punto che è riuscita a nascondere per 3 anni!
L'importante è che si stà aprendo con te.


"Non devi considerare corretta l'autodiagnosi di tua moglie quando cerca di individuare le cause e te ne attribuisce parte delle responsabilità, ma solo nella parte che esprime il suo stato di malessere."
*"Considera che per una madre ammettere di rifiutare i propri figli è una cosa atroce e lacerante e che la consapevolezza (molto parziale) del suo star male a cui è arrivata è il risultato di un tormento sotterraneo che ha cercato di occultare prima di tutto a se stessa*."


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Perché ti fanno incazzare?


perchè la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca non si possono avere contemporaneamente, mai


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io le sbatteri al muro.
> 
> - pero' non sto parlando i sua moglie, non la conosco.


non la conosco nemmeno io, ma parlo in generale


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sì certo , ma sembra che la moglie di Irri abbia vissuto tutt'altro .


io ho letto che gioielli, collier e visone li ha *pretesi*


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> anche perchè purtroppo la barca al mare non me la sono potuta permettere.


ma tu abiti in montagna...caxxo te ne facevi della barca a mare?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se mi fai il flan puoi dirmi quello che vuoi


a proposito di flan: io che detesto il cavolfiore ne ho divorato uno fatto con quest'ortaggio qesto weekend: era squisitissimo, con la bechamel, il pangrattato e il parmigiano....che bontààààààààààààààà


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mmm...dal post di prima non sembrava. Parlavi al presente di due soci.
> 
> Comunque...facciamo che mi hai convinto.


presente storico?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Febbraio 2009)

dunque, vediamo di approfittare del forum per chiarirmi le idee.

in primis devo reagire io: devo trovare il modo di accettare un comportamento assurdo da parte sua ( assurdo per i miei canoni, ma evidentemente normale e comune a molte ) in modo da essere obiettivo.

poi devo dimenticare i tre anni di quasi totale astinenza dal sesso, con tutti gli annessi e connessi, che hanno generato in me un senso di rifiuto alla sessualità. In questo momento il pensiero del sesso mi genera paura, rifiuto. Mi sento realmente in colpa quando provo desiderio. Assurdo? mah!

successivamente devo cercare di affrontare mia moglie con dolcezza, farla parlare, cercare contestualmente un aiuto esterno momentaneamente da solo nella speranza che si decida a farsi aiutare.

Contemporaneamente devo super-impegnarmi per regalare degli attimi di svago alla famiglia tutta, bambine in primis.
Un sorriso delle bambine è un sorriso per entrambi i genitori e per giunta le piccole non si meritano di assorbire delle tensioni più grandi di loro a proposito di argomenti che capiscono fino ad un certo punto, con il rischio che si facciano dei film in testa.

E nel frattempo devo lavorare. In un momento professionale non proprio idilliaco.

ce la farò?


----------



## lale75 (17 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si aggiunge un altro tassello dopo una breve ma intensa chiaccherata ( non litigiosa per fortuna ) di ieri sera.
> 
> Secondo lei, lo stato di malessere post partum è dipeso molto dal fatto che durante la gravidanza io non la sfioravo nemmeno con un dito.
> 
> ...


 

Due cose a  proposito di questo tuo post. La prima è che tua moglie probabilmente la voglia di ricominciare ce l'ha. Tu la descrivi come una persona chiusa e, quindi, non dev'essere facile per lei parlarti di queste cose, se lo fa significa che sta cercando una strada per arrivare a te. Ora, dunque, basta colpevolizzare te stesso o lei, hai la possibilità di rimettere ordine; chi importa chi ha sbagliato di più ed in cosa? Credi di essere l'unico che non desidera fare sesso con la moglie incinta? ma orami che importanza ha? Tu devi farle capire che l'hai desiderata sempre, che la desideri adesso e che la desidererai anche domani.
La seconda osservazione parte da questo accenno che tua moglie ha fatto al suo sentirsi "inutile"; i tuoi figli sono piccoli? o sono ormai abbastanza indipendenti? perchè questo suo sentire mi ricorda molto la moglie del mio ex capo(ne ho scritto ieri)...il  ruolo di tua moglie nella coppia era quello di accudire i figli ,ma se ora sono grandi forse lei si sente davvero come se non avesse più un ruolo; sta a te farle capire che non è inutile ora come non lo era prima.
Fatti forza Irry, smetti di piangerti addosso e di darti colpe vere o presunte. Il passato è passato ed hai la possibilità di ricominciare. Parlane ancora con tua moglie ma senza autocommiserazione.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mmm...dal post di prima non sembrava. Parlavi al presente di due soci.
> 
> Comunque...facciamo che mi hai convinto.


 
può essere che abbia coniugato dei verbi al presente in maniera involontaria.

Ad ogni modo, per completezza di informazione, ho lavorato in proprio dal gennaio del 2000 fino al dicembre del 2006.

Dalla metà del 2007 sono tornato a fare il dipendente.

Non ho bisogno di convincere nessuno, è solo per completezza di informazione.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> dunque, vediamo di approfittare del forum per chiarirmi le idee.
> 
> in primis devo reagire io: devo trovare il modo di accettare un comportamento assurdo da parte sua ( assurdo per i miei canoni, ma evidentemente normale e comune a molte ) in modo da essere obiettivo.
> 
> ...


non curartene.

intanto provaci.

"Credi che.....ci si arrivi mai... 
basta solo tendere....più che si può.... 
l'arco che hai 
non importa....fare sempre centro 
basta solo....fare del tuo meglio... 
è abbastanza sai!"


----------



## Old matilde (17 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> dunque, vediamo di approfittare del forum per chiarirmi le idee.
> 
> in primis devo reagire io: devo trovare il modo di accettare un comportamento assurdo da parte sua ( assurdo per i miei canoni, ma evidentemente normale e comune a molte ) in modo da essere obiettivo.
> 
> ...


*SI, se non ti vuoi separare!*

stai puntando i piedi, na avrai anche tutte le ragioni eh, ma non puoi lamentarti ora! Volevi sapere cosa le causava il blocco? ecco, ora lo sai.

Non puoi mettere la testa sotto la sabbia a causa del rancore che ti provoca questa verità.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> *SI, se non ti vuoi separare!*
> 
> stai puntando i piedi, na avrai anche tutte le ragioni eh, ma non puoi lamentarti ora! Volevi sapere cosa le causava il blocco? ecco, ora lo sai.
> 
> Non puoi mettere la testa sotto la sabbia a causa del rancore che ti provoca questa verità.


ti assicuro che non stò puntando i piedi per capriccio o per ripicca.

Il senso di abbandono che mi ha lasciato il suo comportamento è enorme.

Mi rimbalzano ancora le sue parole nella testa quando mi ha detto di andarmene da casa, che lo abbia voluto davvero o no non importa, fatto stà che lo ha detto.
E non posso farci nulla se la cosa mi è rimasta dentro. mi ha ferito, tanto, tantissimo.

Questa cosa mi spaventa perchè non lo sò se riesco a cancellare. Magari ci riesco e poi fra un pò, alla prossima litigata, lo rinfaccerò. Col risultato di fare un disastro. Oppure forzarmi un bel sorrisone sulla faccia e ripetermi da mattina a sera "và tutto bene, và tutto bene", ma non sono capace. Nel bene e nel male io sono un libro aperto, se stò male si vede.

Sono molto confuso, ho sempre avuto la consapevolezza di poter contare sulla mia famiglia e sul mio matrimonio, ho sempre avuto la tranquillità che un matrimonio stabile offre.
Mi è venuto a mancare tutto in questo momento, con il suo exploited è riuscita a buttarmi giù dal piedistallo.

credo che un periodo di svago mentale mi farebbe bene ma non me  lo posso permettere.

Telefonerò a mio fratello......magari lui ha la cura che mi serve. O magari sarebbe l'ennesimo errore.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ti assicuro che non stò puntando i piedi per capriccio o per ripicca.
> 
> Il senso di abbandono che mi ha lasciato il suo comportamento è enorme.
> 
> ...


vai da un terapista e parti da qui. dalla delusione e dal dolore e dal rancore.... dai spazio anche alle tue emozioni e fai capire a lei che una persona qualificata non è un estraneo ma un'aiuto.
In bocca al lupo, irry, ne avrai bisogno.... forza!


----------



## Old matilde (17 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ti assicuro che non stò puntando i piedi per capriccio o per ripicca.
> 
> Il senso di abbandono che mi ha lasciato il suo comportamento è enorme.
> 
> ...


forza dai, passa oltre!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> dunque, vediamo di approfittare del forum per chiarirmi le idee.
> 
> in primis devo reagire io: devo trovare il modo di accettare un comportamento assurdo da parte sua ( assurdo per i miei canoni, ma evidentemente normale e comune a molte ) in modo da essere obiettivo.
> 
> ...





irresponsabile ha detto:


> ti assicuro che non stò puntando i piedi per capriccio o per ripicca.
> 
> Il senso di abbandono che mi ha lasciato il suo comportamento è enorme.
> 
> ...


Non a caso il consiglio era per farvi aiutare ENTRAMBI.

Nella terapia ci coppia che ti si è consigliato, non vi può essere solo una partecipazione passiva da parte tua... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche perchè rischieresti di vedere solo lei come "malata", mentre è evidente che la sofferenza l'avete entrambi...


----------



## Old giobbe (17 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ti assicuro che non stò puntando i piedi per capriccio o per ripicca.
> 
> Il senso di abbandono che mi ha lasciato il suo comportamento è enorme.
> 
> ...



Un altro trauma tenuto nascosto, come quello della depressione post parto di tua moglie.
Devi raccontare a tua moglie il tuo dolore e discuterne assieme.
Questi trami sono delle vere e proprie bombe ad orologeria che fanno danni enormi.
Il matrimonio deve essere intimità, non si deve aver paura di svelarsi all'altro.


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Un altro trauma tenuto nascosto, come quello della depressione post parto di tua moglie.
> Devi raccontare a tua moglie il tuo dolore e discuterne assieme.
> Questi trami sono delle vere e proprie bombe ad orologeria che fanno danni enormi.
> Il matrimonio deve essere intimità, non si deve aver paura di svelarsi all'altro.


 
concordo al 100%.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2009)

Irry tua moglie sta male, molto male.
Una persona che sta male dice cose tremende da cui non ci si può fare ferire perché potrebbe averle dette non per ferire te, ma per farsi abbandonare perché esausta dal vano tentativo di perdonarsi.
*La prima e più urgente cosa è trovare uno specialista.*
Prova al tuo consultorio (in alcuni ci sono persone molto valide, in altri dei fessi ...prova) e chiedi anche consiglio al medico di famiglia, ti potrà consigliare qualcuno che conosce o un centro (ti hanno già consigliato la Macedoni*o* Melloni; io direi anche il San Raffaele nella sede di Milano zona via Padova) a cui chiedere un appuntamento.
Lì troverai una guida per comportarti nel modo migliore con lei e le bambine.


----------



## Old fuori orario (18 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una persona che sta male dice cose tremende da cui non ci si può fare ferire perché potrebbe averle dette non per ferire te, ma per farsi abbandonare perché esausta dal vano tentativo di perdonarsi.
> 
> 
> 
> trovo questo concetto illuminante. saluti


----------

